#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-23
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<elfy> morning jibel DanChapman
<DanChapman> elfy, o/
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman, elfy
<jibel> Good morning elfy
<jibel> Good morning DanChapman
<pitti> jibel: while travelling on the weekend, and now I'm working on autopkgtest
<pitti> jibel: I trimmed the output format, added realtime watching of the tests, added a test suite, etc.; is there anything which you want me to look at while I'm at it?
<pitti> jibel: or adding tests for stuff that you often see fail?
<jibel> pitti, not really. We've got bug 1227610 with upstart tests but it is not reproducible. This is annoying because it happens after the timeout has been reset, so autopkgtest never times out. But it happens rarely.
<ubot5> bug 1227610 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-run hung on 'tee -a /dev/stderr'" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227610
<jibel> pitti, and also the behaviour with an empty Depends field is undefined, currently adt-run fails. This is a common mistake, do you think it should fail with a clear message, or expand dependencies like @ or not install any depends at all?
<jibel> pitti, on my side, I'm adding support for private PPAs to auto-package-testing
<pitti> jibel: I think it shouldn't install any depends at all
<pitti> jibel: good point, I'll add a test for that and fix this
<jibel> pitti, +1, that's what I think too
<pitti> jibel: I'd also like to add a test for the mode that we call adt-run with, in particular with a permament output directory; what do we use for that again?
<pitti> jibel: --output-dir?
<jibel> pitti, --output-dir and --tmp-dir
<pitti> jibel: oh, why --tmp-dir?
<jibel> pitti, to collect all the artifacts generated by adt
<jibel> pitti, oh, talking about tmp-dir, we should probably add a safeguard, if you run with --tmp-dir=/ (which can happen if a variable is undefined in shell) then it deletes /
<pitti> jibel: hmm, wouldn't that be --tmpdir= then?
<pitti> that just ought to fail with "missing argument" indeed
<pitti> jibel: oh, and --output-dir alone doesn't even seem to work
<jibel> pitti, yes, I don't remember exactly why I had to use tmp-dir instead originally
<jibel> pitti, I fixed the missing distro-info in the testbed, a dependency has changed at some point and it is not installed by default
<davmor2_> Morning all
<slickymaster> good morning all
<rvr> pitti: ping
<pitti> please don't ping, just ask :)
<pitti> hey rvr
<rvr> pitti: So, maybe dumb question, but, the dependency for Unity in the phone is unity8-autopilot? (re: python-gi dependency)
<pitti> rvr: not sure what you mean with "dependency for Unity", but if you want to run the unity8-autopilot tests you need to install that, yes; and that ought to pull in python-gi
<rvr> pitti: Well, so unity-webapps-qml  autopilot tests were programmed for the desktop and needs to run on the phone
<rvr> in the desktop, it imports unity-autopilot emulators
<rvr> in the phone, must import unity8-autopilot?
<pitti> rvr: depends, unity and unity8 are completely different codebases
<pitti> rvr: but unity (7) certainly doesn't run on the phone, so I guess you want unity8
<rvr> pitti: Right, should be obvious ...
<cgoldberg> thomi, hi.. you back in NZ??
<cgoldberg> pitti, thomi.. hey.  I'm setting up an autopilot dev environment on a new machine.  I'm documenting the steps so I can add to the docs at /autopilot/faq/contribute.rst   ... question...
<pitti> cgoldberg: what  is there to be done other than calling bin/autopilot and setting PYTHONPATH in the source tree?
<pitti> that's what I do, seems to work quite well
<cgoldberg> pitti, dependencies
<cgoldberg> sudo mk-build-deps -i
<cgoldberg> but that doesn;t get everything you need to run the functional self tests
<pitti> that should be the dependencies of python-autopilot-tests, indeed
<cgoldberg> so basically I mk-build-deps.... then run tests.. then install every paxckage it complains about missing
<cgoldberg> would be nice to have that documented or scripted
<cgoldberg> pitti, so my question is.. is there a way to setup the selftest dependencies automagically?  or should I just list them in the doc?
<pitti> cgoldberg: TBH I'd just apt-get install python-autopilot-tests, that will give them all and we wouldn't need to duplicate them
<pitti> (in documentation)
<cgoldberg> ahh.. didn't know such existed... so does python-autopilot-tests give you everything (recordmydesktop, python-junit, etc)?
<pitti> yes, it should; if not, it's a bug
<cgoldberg> pitti, perfect.. then that's what I'm looking for
<cgoldberg> i'll make the docs clear
<pitti> and if there will be new ones, you'll automatically get them on upgrade
<cgoldberg> pitti, hmm... does python-autopilot-tests also give you all build-deps?  ... is there a need to run mk-build-deps?
<pitti> no, not the build deps
<cgoldberg> k
<pitti> cgoldberg: are there any extra ones?
<pitti> liblttng-ust-dev probably
<cgoldberg> extra what?
<pitti> cgoldberg: build deps which are not already deps of p-a or p-a-tests
<cgoldberg> not sure.. im verifying p-a-tests now that I know it exists :P
<cgoldberg> pitti, also.. should python-tox be part of p-a-tests?
<pitti> cgoldberg: I don't think so; the tests don't call tox, nor do you need it
<cgoldberg> ok.  I will just document it's use a s a convenience in the docs
<cgoldberg> pitti, btw... the way autopilot doesn't show any progress during tests is killing me :)  I need to get it to stream results.. it would be sooo much better (IMHO)
<pitti> cgoldberg: something like -⅓v ? :-)
<pitti> -v is rather verbose
<pitti> cgoldberg: yeah, it takes a while, and during that time your computer is pretty much blocked
<pitti> cgoldberg: we actually created autopilot-sandbox-run to run the autopilot tests for some app in xvfb/dbus-launch, so that it doesn't block your computer
<pitti> cgoldberg: that reminds me that we haven't actually tried running autopilot's own tests in autopilot-sandbox-run
<pitti> if that works, it would already improve the situation quite a bit
<cgoldberg> pitti, right.. i just want progress... normal mode should be test case name..... then pass/fail and exceptions on failures
<pitti> cgoldberg: but then again, if you work on something particular, you'd usually only run a single test case/suite, which is much quicker
<pitti> cgoldberg: right, I'd like that too
<cgoldberg> pitti, i was going to add a TextTestRunner from unittest.. but thomi sai it might not play nice with verbose output.  any idea why?   I think I can make it work fine and give us much better output
<balloons> DanChapman, I think you've made all the changes I asked about in https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot-gtk/autopilotgtkemulators/+merge/185786 ;-)
<pitti> cgoldberg: i guess he meant that you shouldn't mix -v with the TestTextRunner, but I don't see why the latter wouldn't work without -v
<pitti> cgoldberg: (yay for triple negatives!)
<cgoldberg> pitti, i'm gonna spend a few mins working on it... i think it will make it a much better experience for test running
<pitti> jibel: landed new autopkgtest FYI; just in case something blows up
<pitti> jibel: we should now be able to see the realtime test output in the jenkins console, which might be interesting for stuff that takes long (to see whther it hangs)
<jibel> pitti, \o/
<pitti> does anyone know how to run app autopilot tests on the phone?
<pitti> e. g. gallery-app-autopilot isn't installed by default; i tried apt-get download gallery-app-autopilot, and running out of lp:gallery-app
<pitti> but in all those cases it just breaks on Command '['which', '../../src/gallery-app']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<pitti> this might need a built source tree?
<jibel> pitti, apt-get install gallery-app-autopilot then "autopilot run gallery_app" as user phablet
<pitti> jibel: our CI machiner actually does that?
<jibel> that's not from a source tree though
<pitti> I had assumed it was using the readonly images
<jibel> pitti, tha's how the daily release does
<jibel> that's
<pitti> ok, I'll try that, and to install build deps and run from a built tree
<pitti> I do this to learn how existing tests works, before I start creating new ones
<pitti> meh, you can't even install half of the build deps of dialer-apps
<pitti> seems I need to go back to the cdimage images
<elopio> good morning!
<balloons> morning elopio :-)
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<balloons> hey smartboyhw
<elopio> hey balloons. Want to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toogles_emulator/+merge/186922
<balloons> elopio, ohh nice.. toggles :-)
<balloons> so smartboyhw how's things?
<balloons> getting some kubuntu stuff going?
<elfy> afternoon balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, great
<DanChapman> balloons: Hey :-) How are you? Yeah i made the changes you mentioned and all tests are still passing, so all good just waiting on the other reviews now :-)
<balloons> afternoon elfy
<jfunk> ping elopio
<elopio> jfunk: pong.
<jfunk> elopio, PM
<elopio> iahmad: can you please review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toogles_emulator/+merge/186922
<iahmad> elopio, ok
<iahmad> elopio, meanwhile would you please do the same as I fixed your comments https://code.launchpad.net/~iahmad/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textfield_tests/+merge/186737
<elopio> iahmad: of course.
<elopio> iahmad: a comment for the future, we discussed about removing self.getObject
<iahmad> elopio, replacing with what?
<elopio> instead of that, I think it's better to call self.app.select_single(ObjectType, objectName='object_name')
<elopio> a lot more verbose, but makes it clearer what you are selecting. A little more future proof too.
<slickymaster> \quit
<iahmad> elopio, ok
<elopio> iahmad: about your test_textfield_numbers, I would split it in two. Using test scenarios it would be a lot nicer, IMO. But I'm not sure if that's something you plan to do on the future branch that you mentioned on the reply to my comment.
<elopio> it would be nice to have an EnterNumbersTestCase, with some scenarios with parameters like input and expected_output.
<elopio> input '123' -> expected_output '123', input '12.3' -> expected output '123', input '-123' -> expected output '123'.
<iahmad> elopio, there are lot more test cases in my mind for input fields but I am at the moment just trying to do some smoke testing and cover as many features as possible in short time. otherwise all Boundary and Equavalence partitions test cases would have added.
<elopio> iahmad: yes, that's what I thought. Just sayin' :) I left my approval on your branch.
<elopio> iahmad: I was thinking of writing the textfields emulators next. Does that interfere with the things you are doing, or should I proceed?
<iahmad> elopio, all suggestions are welcome ... thanks...:)
<iahmad> elopio, go ahead, I think it should be fine
<jfunk> elopio, are you able to see the "More Suggestions" in the applications scope on current?
<elopio> jfunk: I am. Try performing a search.
<elopio> jfunk: I suspect you are seeing bug #1225388.
<ubot5> bug 1225388 in Unity 8 "Scope is blank even after connectivity is restored" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225388
<jfunk> elopio, tx
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-24
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning pitti , wie gehts? did you recover from your trip already?
<pitti> jibel: I felt really good yesterday; this morning I'm a bit tired, but by and large it went well, yes
<pitti> jibel: et toi, ça va ?
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien merci, en plus l'été est de retour :)
<pitti> jibel: ici aussi, mais il est plus froid que New Orleans :)
<JackYu> pitti, jibel, French?
<pitti> JackYu: oui, Monsieur !
<JackYu> pitti, Bonjour:)
<jibel> JackYu, yes
<jibel> JackYu, Bonjour
<JackYu> :0
<JackYu> :)
<veebers> pitti: re: the new autopilot-sandbox-run, I was having issues with input. Namely, it was moving my actual mouse while the tests were running
<veebers> pitti: is there something further that I need to do perhaps?
<veebers> (I was trying to run unity8 tests, will try something a little more basic and see if I came across it still)
<pitti> veebers: could  it be that it was using the evdev method instead of the x11 driver? that would explain it
<veebers> pitti: ah ok, yeah that would explain it
<pitti> veebers: sandboxing would only work with the x11 driver when it uses $DISPLAY; /dev/uinput can't easily be sandboxed that way
<veebers> so no luck using the sandbox with evdev right? Is that due to it beinging at a lower level
<veebers> right, ok cheers
<pitti> veebers: I think it could work if the emulated device gets blacklisted in the real X and only added to the emulated X; that's much harder to do though, requires root and restarting your session
<pitti> veebers: so you ran with Xephyr, not Xvfb, right?
<veebers> pitti: I tried both
<pitti> veebers: unity8 sounds rather demanding, though; so far we only tried it with app tests like shotwell
<veebers> pitti: sure, fair enough. I suppose hardware acceleration would also be an issue
<pitti> veebers: yes; these two would only offer llvmpipe
<pitti> veebers: I guess unity8 should be less demanding on that than unity 7/compiz, though
<veebers> ah ok. thanks for clarifying that pitti.
<veebers> pitti: would you think it'll be worth me looking if I can get it working if I can get it to use the X11 backend?
<DanChapman> morning all
<pitti> veebers: if unity8 can use X, that be nice; if not, it's probably easier to run the whole thing in a VM instead
<veebers> pitti: well, I can run the unity8 test suite on my desktop as is (launches it in a window)
<pitti> veebers: ah, so much the better
<pitti> would still steal focus and pretty much disallow any other interaction though?
<veebers> hmm, us having this discussion now . . . I seem to recall having a similar one with thomi a wee while ago
<veebers> from what I understand, it runs just like a normal windowed application when run like that
<veebers> i.e. unity8 -testability -geometry 384x640  -mousetouch
<knome> hmph, was there a way to see who tested the previous build of a certain product/milestone again?
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/303/history
<elfy> if you're after b2 ones ...
<knome> aha
<knome> where's the link to that?
<elfy> ^^
<knome> i mean, in the ISO tracker
<knome> or is it a semi-hidden page?
<knome> ah, there, i got it
<knome> ta
<elfy> cool - quicker than I can type :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> good morning.
<DanChapman> morning elopio
<elopio> hey DanChapman.
<davmor2> morning elopio
<elopio> hello davmor2.
<balloons> morning everyone
<smartboyhw> Hello balloons
<smartboyhw> So, we got less work thanks to the CI! :P
<DanChapman> morning balloons :-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, hello.. We certainly have the potential to do more yes
<smartboyhw> balloons, heh heh
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman, care to do some Beta 2 testing?
<balloons> DanChapman, so I was looking at your autopilot ubiquity tests again yesterday in preparation for pushing forward using them to ease the manual testing burden. It seems some of your code is still unmerged in the source tree of ubiquity
<cgoldberg> pitti, i couldn't sleep last night... so I was up at midnight tweaking the docs for autopilot :)  I made the theme look more Ubuntu-ized.  wanna have a look at the output before I do an MP?
<DanChapman> balloons: I am working on new tests as we speak right now. Taking a slightly different approach with them, which turned out i needed to basically re-write them all. But will be alot more solid when done
<pitti> cgoldberg: heh, never ask me about visual design :) but sure
<cgoldberg> pitti, i soprta suck at design also... but i think it looks better...
<cgoldberg> before: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/
<cgoldberg> adfter: http://goldb.org/autopilot_docs/
<cgoldberg> using Ubuntu font, and colors from the design guidelines pallete
<cgoldberg> ^^ ... comments welcome from anyone
<elopio> cgoldberg: I like the colors a lot better. balloons: we can tell cgoldberg to change the emulators docs colors on his next sleepless night :)
<cgoldberg> :)
<balloons> cgoldberg, :-) indeed, there is a gtk emulator too..
 * balloons nudges pitti to review it :-)
<cgoldberg> elopio, balloons,  as long as they use sphinx for generating docs, I can reuse my theme
<balloons> yes, they use sphinx
<balloons> whoa, that's quite a difference
<pitti> cgoldberg: ah, nice color schema!
<balloons> really nice cgoldberg !
<cgoldberg> thanks ;)  I'll MP it, and it will land where the official docs are
<xeranas> hi balloons
<balloons> xeranas, hello
<xeranas> balloons, been busy more than month after vocation. I was thought that ubuntu touch apps will be fully covered by pilot tests, but seems that development still in progress
<balloons> xeranas, more or less, but a good test is always useful. you can see the tests being run each day on the dashboard: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<balloons> so for instance, there's been some changes in music app or calendar app that have caused them to no longer completely pass: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4412/
<jibel> cgoldberg, Nice!  Although 1 comment: the search box is slightly misaligned (Go should be on the same level than the saerch box) and dark gray on light gray is difficult to read http://ubuntuone.com/6VbwbkxMuWuPRIgfXFkuVB <- on saucy/firefox 24
<cgoldberg> jibel, thanks for feeback!  I'll tweak the sidebar and repost
<xnox> balloons: DanChapman: what branches are un-merged? I don't see anything here https://code.launchpad.net/ubiquity/+activereviews
<cgoldberg> jibel, refresh and look again.  better?  http://goldb.org/autopilot_docs/
<jibel> cgoldberg, perfect, thanks!
<cgoldberg> any web hackers know if there is a program like 'tidy' that reformats CSS files to adjust whitespace, indentation, etc
<cgoldberg> aha.. 'csstidy' is in the repos
<DanChapman> xnox, i don't believe i proposed it. Alots changing with it so I will leave the MP till thats done. :-)
<balloons> xnox, DanChapman yes, I was stating to Dan that what's running in the jenkins instance is from his branch, not from trunk, and his branch has changes it in
<balloons> *in it not found in trunk and vice versa
<jibel> balloons, maybe I should switch run trunk instead?
<jibel> or is Dan's branch still okay for now
<balloons> jibel, I would say so. In addition, would it possible to run the version of ubiquity found on an image?
<balloons> jibel, so yes switch it to trunk ;-)
<balloons> though DanChapman may have enjoyed being able to change things and see the outcome
<balloons> :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: ideally i'd like to have all tests in lp:ubiquity. So propose changes there for quick merging. And/or I think we can even grant you commit access, as long as you commit only autopilot tests and not break clean target (mostly means pep8 / pyflakes do not complain)
<jibel> balloons, we can run both, of course
<DanChapman> xnox, ok cool. I'm not entirely sure why the tests were getting pulled from my branch anyway and forgot to ask jibel about it. commit access would be handy as it can take a while to sort the timing issues compared with running locally :-)
<balloons> So jibel, you, DanChapman and myself should talk a little bit about the next steps. I want to push forward with getting these running in a way that we can scale down our manual efforts. I'd like to have a full implementation up and running for final release next month
<balloons> the goal would be to have it running alongside all the normal manual testing, and we'll do a comparison of how it works out
<jibel> balloons, +1, when do you want to talk?
<balloons> I can hangout right no if you want to be impromptu ;-) Otherwise, let's put something on the calendar for this week
<DanChapman> balloons: I can do a hangout some point this week, bit tied up right now
<balloons> jibel, DanChapman, is Thursday at 1400 UTC a good time?
<DanChapman> balloons: thats good for me
<balloons> hmm, actually I could even do Weds at 1400 UTC as well..
<balloons> ok, jibel if thursday at 1400 works for you, I'll pencil that in
<DanChapman> balloons: I can do either
<balloons> DanChapman, ok, we'll leave it to jibel.. pick a date :-)
<xeranas> it been a while, I probably forget but what is 'ubuntuuitoolkit' (music app emulator trying to import but on my sistem not founds)
<balloons> xeranas, ahh, the ubuntuuitoolkit is the qt/qml emulator
<balloons> xeranas, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit.html#module-ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators
<balloons> xeranas, install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<cgoldberg> pitti, do the docs for Autopilot get published as part of the CI build?  (to http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/)
<pitti> cgoldberg: I don't know how that works; if you get an answer from thomi, I'll happily learn
<cgoldberg> pitti, I MP'ed my docs branch:  https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/pretty-sphinx-docs/+merge/187269
<jibel> balloons, thursday 1400utc is fine
<cgoldberg> pitti, we can always land it and see if it updates :)  or does thomi get final review on all changes we land?
<jibel> balloons, I cannot on Weds
<balloons> jibel, sending invite for thursday, ty
<balloons> cgoldberg, the docs do get published as part of the ci build
<cgoldberg> balloons, ok cool.  wanna review my branch? :)   https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/pretty-sphinx-docs/+merge/187269
<cgoldberg> i also tweaked the color scheme a little more a min ago
<jibel> balloons, you said 1400utc and sent an invite for 1300
<cgoldberg> balloons, also.. process question...  whats the protocol for landing branches in Autopilot?  after 1 accepted review, can i do a global approve to merge  it?  or does thomi get global approve?, or something else?   So far I've relied on thomi to land my changes after I MP'ed them
<balloons> jibel, bah, sorry
<balloons> I'll move it
<balloons> cgoldberg, that I can't tell you
<balloons> elopio, ping
<elopio> balloons: pong
<balloons> elopio, so were are we on the modifying the base emulator to get rid of the __init__.py craziness? I need to add a test_launch_click to all the core apps, so now is a good time to use it
<elopio> balloons: 3/4 done. Let me push what I have.
<balloons> is it done enough to migrate to it?
<elopio> balloons: no. I need to test it in the template.
<elopio> but well, actually thomi was against hardcoding all the code on the setUp of the base class.
<balloons> let me know if I can help.. ohh was he?
<elopio> so we will be inherithing from ubuntuuitoolkit.base.UbuntuUIToolkitAppTestCase, and duplicating the rest of the code.
<elopio> that base class is ready.
<balloons> elopio, ok, well I'd like to save the work and do it all at once. So let me know :-) I'll make the changes I need to make first
<balloons> plars, did you try an oem install?
<plars> balloons: I tried it at one point and was blocked on one of the bugs... I need to go back and start afresh with it, make sure I have a clean system and *don't* try installing from live session
<plars> balloons: unless you want to take that one?
<balloons> plars, I'm playing with it now
<plars> balloons: it passed in automation iirc, but the automated case doesn't go all the way through
<plars> balloons: so it's one we definitely want to hit
<balloons> it's not working.. but I found other little gotchas
<balloons> just thought I'd ask :-)
<plars> balloons: I'm not surprised
<plars> balloons: I think I saw mention of a bug someone opened recently about the oem temporary user not getting removed, that's one thing to watch for
<balloons> well I wanted to see how the u1 screen handled everything, but I can't get to enduser setup :-)
<plars> balloons: I expect the desktop install is generally busted at the moment, so it's hard to make much progress on that one
<plars> balloons: yeah, I logged a bug on that also
<plars> balloons: it never progresses if you try to give it login info for u1 (at least for me it didn't)
<plars> balloons: and if I click continue, I get an error
<balloons> ahh, I filed this.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1229874
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229874 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM initial install contains u1 setup screen" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> I wouldn't have expected to see it in the oem install
<balloons> kind of a dupe I guess then
<plars> balloons: actually... it gave a crash and was a dup
<plars> balloons: let me see if I can find it
<plars> balloons: oh, yeah if it's asking you about that before you get to the oem-config portion, that's a big problem :)
<elfy> hi balloons - all going well for you I hope
<plars> balloons: no, that's a different bug
<plars> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1223641 was the one I was thinking of... it's marked private but probably doesn't need to be. I just haven't had a chance to finish reviewing all the attachments for confidential data yet
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1223641 not found
<balloons> plars, so the secondary bug is the failure during end user setup.. it boots to an "unrecoverable" error message and that's it
<balloons> plars, yea, I can't see that bug then
<plars> balloons: you are not bug-control?
<balloons> elfy, hello.. I see your name showing up for xubuntu so I know you've been busy
<balloons> plars, I am not that cool
<balloons> you are eh?
<plars> balloons: surely you've done enough bug-wrangling to have gone through the process by now!
<plars> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<elfy> balloons: indeed, though I wish I'd not done anything yesterday - didn't expect them to get respun again while I was sleeping :)
 * plars suspects balloons has met the criteria a few times over by now
<balloons> elfy, aye
<elfy> we've had a good response though - almost 60 results over the archived and live b2 test - happy piskie :)
<balloons> btw, is it just me or is failsafe x kind of borked?
<balloons> whoa, lightening just struck the house or very very close.. wicked.. the sound and light..
<elfy> always nice that :)
<elfy> nature's laser and sound shows are usually good watching - better from a short distance though
<balloons> it delivered interference to the whole house.. all the electronics went buzz and the screen went wild.. everything still seems ok though
<DanChapman> elfy, i used to think the same... until i witnessed someone get struck by it on a golf course. Not a happy ending..
<elfy> :(
<balloons> dude, it happened again..
 * balloons runs around screaming
<DanChapman> lol
 * elfy waits for balloons to go offline 
<elopio> balloons: I'm sorry, I got distracted: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/uitk_base_class/+merge/187313
<elopio> I can't finish it today, because I have to reply to support tickets.
<elopio> do you need it urgently?
<balloons> elopio, no that is fine. I'll assume it's complete and modify the core apps
<balloons> elopio, did you see how sergio did the click launches?
<elopio> balloons: no, how?
<balloons> elfy, lol, that won't happen because it's connected via my cloud server
<balloons> but jimney man, I'm checking everything out.. this is crazy
<elfy> don't go outside though
<elfy> unless you can film it for us :p
<balloons> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/click/+merge/187036.. starting @ 156
<balloons> elfy, I *think* the bulk of the excitement has passed now.. the thunder is further away
<elfy> :) from where I sit I can see the top of the Isle of Wight - often seen lightiing strikes hitting Lord Tennyson's monument
 * robotfuel waves at jfunk
 * jfunk waves back to robotfuel 
<elopio> balloons: hum, but according to thomi we can't use launch_click_package
<elopio> on the desktop
<elopio> maybe I should give it a try.
<elopio> that would reduce a couple of cases from the code.
<balloons> elopio, I'm probably more confused than you are by the whole thing but Sergio was saying this was how to do it
<sergiusens> elopio, balloons you can on desktop as long as you run mir and confined apps (so in reality, no)
<balloons> elfy, I had never heard of the isle of wight. interesting
<knome> balloons, woot
<elfy> balloons: it's just 'there' :p
<balloons> ohh fastnet starts on the isle of wight.. d'oh! I know it
<elfy> ha ha ha
<elopio> sergiusens: got it. But we will be able to install click apps on the desktop sometime in the near future, right?
<sergiusens> elopio, I don't feel good answering those questions anymore :-)
<cgoldberg> balloons, never heard of Isle of Wight?   famous for their music festival in late 1960's.  Jimi Hendrix had one of his most famous concerts there in 1970:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WLFQx0AhM
<balloons> cgoldberg, the name didn't sound familiar at all at first.. but yea, I jogged my memory enough :-)
<elopio> sergiusens: I'll take that as a yes ;)
<elopio> I'm going to have lunch
<letozaf> balloons, hi
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<letozaf> balloons, don't know if you had time to read my mail on autopilot sandboxing
<letozaf> balloons, running a test with autopilot run has no failures, with autopilot sandbox has  failures
<letozaf> balloons, I was wondering If I have to report a bug or what
<letozaf> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6141359/
<balloons> letozaf, no I haven't gotten any mails
<balloons> letozaf,  and hmm.. that is interesting.. did you try it with xfvb? just drop the -X
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will now ...
<letozaf> balloons, I re-sent the mail now, but it's not so important as I am telling you now on IRC :P
<cgoldberg> thomi.. I Ubuntu-ized the Autopilot sphinx docs.  MP is up.  here's a preview:  http://goldb.org/autopilot_docs/
<cgoldberg> nitpicks and suggestions welcome
<balloons> letozaf, indeed :-)
<thomi> cgoldberg: *gah* my eyes!!!
<thomi> cgoldberg: ;)
<cgoldberg> thomi, it follows Ubuntu color guidelines ;)
<thomi> yeah, well....
<thomi> it's the orange
<letozaf> balloons, test is running without -X ...
<balloons> so you are seeing failures that occur only in Xephyr yes?
<letozaf> balloons, just a second the tests are still running ...
<thomi> cgoldberg: looks good otherwise - is this in preparation to move the docs out of the unity.ubuntu.com domain?
<letozaf> balloons, no errors with xfvb
<cgoldberg> thomi, overall the docs are great in terms of content.  I was impressed when I actually really read it all.
<letozaf> balloons, so it looks like it happens only with Xephyr
<balloons> letozaf, perfect, yes I would say go ahead and report it, so a closer look can be had. However, I'm not shall we say, super surprised
<thomi> cgoldberg: thanks! Theres' still a few holes here and there
<cgoldberg> thomi, no idea.. i just wanted the docs to look pretty :)
<balloons> thomi, cgoldberg it will certainly help :-)
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will report the bug now
<thomi> cgoldberg: if you're looking for something to do, perhaps talk with mhall119 and see if we can't move the AP docs to the developer.ubuntu.com domain
<thomi> cgoldberg: also, we really need a way to publish multiple versions of the docs: 1.3 for S, 1.4 for T.... the docs.python.org sphinx docs solve this niocely
<thomi> *nicely
<thomi> perhaps we can steal some of their code
<cgoldberg> thomi, got it... yea.. we need versioned docs for sure.. i'll look into that, and talk to mhall119 for publishing
<balloons> yes, the longterm home is developer.u.c.. which they've spent some time on recently ;-)
<mhall119> thomi: cgoldberg: are you talking about API docs?
<thomi> mhall119: API, tutorial, reference...
<thomi> mhall119: what is currently at unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot
<balloons> mhall119, the qml emulator stuff is hosted there already, if you'll remember.. http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit.html#module-ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.. I'm assuming cgoldberg will theme it to match as well as the gtk emulator docs. All three can live there sanely I trust
<balloons> letozaf, since I have you, this works for me. https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1229913
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229913 in Messaging Menu ""Clear All" button does not work im messaging tab" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> balloons: actually for those I would rather import them into the new API website, in which case theming shouldn't be necessary
<letozaf> balloons, :( I have a message and cannot delete it :(
<balloons> mhall119, ohh really? I know you've been working on it but I haven't seen the results yet
<letozaf> balloons, it-'s a missed call message and when I tap "Clear all" nothing happens
<balloons> letozaf, yes I tried a text and missed call.. both worked
<mhall119> balloons: http://91.189.93.79/api/qml/sdk-1.0/
<mhall119> balloons: also http://91.189.93.79/api/charms/1.14/
<mhall119> we could have a similar section for Autopilot API docs
<mhall119> it would give you versioning and search capabilities
<letozaf> balloons, how come  ? I mean ?)
<balloons> letozaf, let me try again :-)
<mhall119> and, in the future, the ability to add comments, screenshots, links to tutorials, and more
<letozaf> balloons, I cannot get rid of it
<balloons> letozaf, I  believe you :-) I'll see if I can't make the same thing happen
<balloons> reboot and try again
<balloons> that is, I'm rebooting and trying again
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will do the same
<cgoldberg> mhall119, can you show me  how I push our docs to it?  right now its html/css generated by sphinx from rst.
<letozaf> balloons, image 61 is available now, just read the e-mail, maybe I should also try to update :)
 * cgoldberg brb's
<balloons> letozaf, yes I updated thinking maybe you had the new version already
<mhall119> cgoldberg: you'll need to write an importer script
<balloons> nope still works here :-0
<mhall119> cgoldberg: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~api-website-devs/ubuntu-api-website/trunk/files/head:/developer_network/apidocs/management/commands/ has the two I made, one for importing qdoc and one for importing simple juju doc files
<letozaf> balloons, after reboot the message is gone! I did not even tap "clear all" it had just disappeared
<balloons> weird..
<letozaf> balloons, I will try to send myself another message... let's see what happens
<letozaf> balloons, so I had 3 messages, tapping on clear all cleard 2 of the 3 I had
<letozaf> balloons, still got one
<letozaf> balloons, the one that still is there is a missed call message
<letozaf> balloons, I will reboot now
<balloons> right, so something with missed calls don;t disappear for you.. interesting
<letozaf> balloons, after reboot I will upgrade
<letozaf> balloons, gone! the third message is gone after reboot
<letozaf> balloons, I will upgrade
<balloons> wild, we should have someone else try as well
<letozaf> balloons, maybe after upgrade the problem will be gone
<letozaf> balloons, nooo can't believe it
<letozaf> balloons, after upgrade, had 3 messages, tapped "clear all" two have gone and one is still there
<letozaf> balloons, let's reboot
 * balloons rattles head
<letozaf> balloons, :)
<balloons> om26er, does the clear all button work for you in the messaging menu or no?
<balloons> om26er, I can't confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1229913
<om26er> balloons, it works sometimes it does not the others, depends on the type of the notification it seems
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229913 in Messaging Menu ""Clear All" button does not work im messaging tab" [Undecided,New]
<letozaf> balloons, om26er only a missed call message remains for me
<om26er> that
<letozaf> balloons, after reboot the message is gone!
<letozaf> letozaf, lol
<om26er> letozaf, I am trying to confirm the issue
<balloons> ok, so we can confirm the bug with the note it will randomly not go away for some..
<om26er> I know one of those issues exists
<letozaf> om26er, ok
<letozaf> wow it's late, going to bed, 'night
<cgoldberg> mhall119, hey.. looking at those importer scripts.. got a sec?
<elopio> back
<mhall119> cgoldberg: sure do
<cgoldberg> mhall119, so those are specific hooks for qdoc and whatever juju is using?  what format does the original doc have to be in for uploading?
<mhall119> cgoldberg: it needs to be in HTML
<mhall119> cgoldberg: both scripts just take a chunk of pre-generated HTML (without header or footer) and puts that into a large text field
<mhall119> it then assembles that into the final page with header and footer using Django templates
<cgoldberg> mhall119, ok.  we currently write it in restructuredText, which I can convert to html.
<mhall119> cgoldberg: that's fine, the qdoc stuff has to be processed into html before importing too
<cgoldberg> gotcha.  and that includes css?  do I need to tweak any tags in my html or upload custom css?
<mhall119> cgoldberg: no custom css, it'll use the site's css, which uses tags like <h3> and <p> and <ul><li>, not specific class names
<mhall119> as long as you don't go overly fancy with your html, it should be fine
<mhall119> so, don't do a bunch of <div> with css layouting
<cgoldberg> mhall119, hmm.. it should work... but sphinx uses some funky divs to create a sidebar and stuff
<cgoldberg> mhall119, yea.. I'll need to make it flatter and less formatted
<mhall119> cgoldberg: can you make it leave out sidebars?
<cgoldberg> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> if not, the import can strip it out, we have to strip out headers  and footers from the generated qdocs
<cgoldberg> mhall119, what about code highlighting?  we have a lot of snippets of stylized python in the docs
<mhall119> it won't do that
<mhall119> not yet anyway
<mhall119> maybe in a future iteration
<mhall119> just use <code> and <pre>
<mhall119> FYI, the content used to populate juju docs is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-api-website/juju-api/files
<mhall119> since they didn't have any way to generate it from source, we just put some html together in files
<cgoldberg> mhall119, ok cool.. i think I know what I need to do.. I'll ping you once I get a stripped down html version ready
<mhall119> cgoldberg: awesome!
<cgoldberg> mhall119, btw, adding pygments support for syntax highlighting *would* rock
<mhall119> cgoldberg: patches welcome ;)
<cgoldberg> ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-25
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> pitti, I'll killing bluez tests. It's been running for 8h and didn't timeout http://10.98.0.1:8080/job/saucy-adt-bluez/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/84/console
<jibel> -ing
<jibel> same on both arch, it waits forever after the tests
<jibel> pitti, it was blocked waiting on bluetoothd
<jibel> pitti, also firefox has been running for a day and didn't timeout
<pitti> jibel: ouch
<pitti> jibel: I'll add a test case for timing out, and fix this
<jibel> root      4689  0.0  0.0      0     0 pts/1    Z+   Sep24   0:00  |                   \_ [adt-run] <defunct>
<pitti> so, so adt-run finished, but run-adt-test didn't wait() for it?
<pitti> strange
<jibel> pitti, here is the process tree for firefox http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153245/, if I kill 4194 it will continue
<pitti> jibel: oh, that's the "tee" subprocess
<pitti> jibel: thanks for pointing out; I guess when the timeout kills the main process runner the tee child process stays around
<pitti> jibel: test case and fix pushed
<DanChapman> morning all
<jibel> pitti, excellent, thanks!
<jibel> morning DanChapman
<pitti> jibel: uploaded to Debian, I'll sync it into saucy in about three hours when it got imported; is that enough?
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey jibel and pitti
<jibel> pitti, yes it is
<melodie> hello
<elopio> good morning!
<DanChapman> morning elopio
<elopio> DanChapman: hello. Were you the one that wrote an emulator for the slider?
<davmor2> morning elopio
<elopio> hello davmor2.
<DanChapman> elopio: No wasn't me. I've only done emulators for Gtk apps
<balloons> DanChapman, :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: hey :-)
<elopio> balloons: do you remember about that?
<balloons> elopio, the slider? I'm guessing omer did that
<balloons> not sure
<elopio> maybe. I'll ask him tomorrow.
<balloons> if I did it, hah, I don't remember
<elopio> if he didn't, he will have a clue. Omer always does.
<balloons> indeed
<letozaf> balloons, Hello
<balloons> hello letozaf
<letozaf> balloons, I tried to add a  number to an existing contact with the latest image on my device, but I still have bug  1229401
<ubot5> bug 1229401 in phone-app "[Ubuntu Touch] adding number to existing contact does not work from call log" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229401
<balloons> letozaf, ok, let me try again ;-)
<balloons> letozaf, ok weird, it's not working
<balloons> :-) I'll confirm
<letozaf> balloons, thanks :)
<dosa> what
<dosa> someone explain in 13 letters or less
<dosa> errr chars
<dosa> you gaiz seem legit
<letozaf> balloons, I am trying to figure out something weired with ubuntu-rssreader-app have you got a couple of minutes ?
<balloons> letozaf, sure thing
<letozaf> balloons, If I run ubuntu-rssreader-app on the device and add a feed everything is ok
<letozaf> balloons, if I run it on my PC, when I add a feed the next button is missing :?
<letozaf> balloons, how come two different behaviors ?
<balloons> letozaf, ohh. ok, let me try
<balloons> are you up to date on your pc?
<letozaf> balloons, yes just did an apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<balloons> letozaf, indeed you are right, no next button
<balloons> wild
<balloons> good find :-)
<letozaf> balloons, should I report a bug ?
<balloons> letozaf, yes
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<thomi> pitti: got a second?
<letozaf> balloons, bug 1231137
<ubot5> bug 1231137 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "missing next button while adding feed in ubuntu-rssreader-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231137
<letozaf> balloons, what do you use to crop a screenshot ?
<balloons> I usually crop it while taking it, and I use shutter
<letozaf> balloons, ok thanks I will try it, but can't you crop an already taken screenshot ?
<balloons> letozaf, of course you can :-) Any image editor will do that for you
<letozaf> balloons, I found out how :p
<letozaf> balloons, thanks
<letozaf> balloons, but can you do it also with image viewer ?
<balloons> yes, indeed I believe you can
<thomi> veebers: got a second to do a couple of simple code reviews for me?
<thomi> veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/1.3-fix-functional-tests/+merge/187607 and https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-functional-tests/+merge/187609
<veebers> thomi: sure, I'll take a look now
<veebers> thomi: both approved
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> now we play the waiting game
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-26
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> thomi: what's up?
<thomi> hi pitti
<thomi> pitti: ummm, I think I got someone else to answer my question
<thomi> what's up with you pitti anyway?
<pitti> thomi: how do you mean?
<DanChapman> morning all
<thomi> dunno, was hoping you'd distract me with exciting takes from mainland europe :)
<pitti> thomi: me being back in the one and only timezone? :-)
<thomi> hi DanChapman
<jibel> Good morning
<thomi> pitti: exactly
<DanChapman> hey thomi
<pitti> bonjour jibel, comment vas-tu ?
<thomi> hey jibel, do you know how to un-stick the daily-release jobs?
<thomi> last time I looked, some job had been going for like 6 hours or so, blocking everything else
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien et toi?
<jibel> a bit less fine since thomi asked a question about daily release
<jibel> :)
<jibel> thomi, which job ?
<jibel> thomi, good evening
<pitti> jibel: hah
<thomi> jibel: ummm, will have to find it again - actually, don't worry about it. I'm about to EOD, and I'm sure the european CI crew will find it
<pitti> jibel: je vais bien, mais après le premier Taekwondo hier j'ai les muscles endoloris :)
<jibel> thomi, okay, it was just to make sure I'm in a bad mood to start my day ;)
<thomi> jibel: sorry
<DanChapman> thomi, if I want to patch an environment var in an autopilot test. Do I just set the LC_ALL environment var?  something like .patch_environment("LC_ALL", "zh_CN.utf8") and would this cause the x11 keyboard input to change?
<DanChapman> sorry set locale environment var
<thomi> DanChapman: yeah, using 'self.patch_environment' will affect just that one test, and only processes that are spawned after you make that call
<DanChapman> thomi, awesome cheers. :-)
<thomi> yw
<jibel> pitti, autopkgtest 2.3.5 didn't fix the timeout issue with firefox and bluez. I think it must kill process tree not only 'tee's. I'm testing something but FF takes a while to run.
<pitti> jibel: you can specify --timeout-test=20 or so to make it fail quickly
<pitti> jibel: but weird, in the ps tree that you had yesterday it was the stdout/err tee child which hung
<pitti> jibel: is that VM still running somewhere where I could have a look?
<jibel> pitti, it is running on wazn
<jibel> pitti, $(ps a -ocmd|grep ^ssh) should connect you to the vm
<jibel> pitti, you can restart adt-run in the vm if you wish
<pitti> jibel: I'm in, looking
<pitti> jibel: there's also the "tee" program from this Errplumb thing (which I don't really understand yet)
<pitti> so it seems right now all processes are still running, the topmost adt-run doesn't want to die yet
<pitti> jibel: but that only started about an hour ago, so it shouldn't time out yet?
<pitti> jibel: what's confusing is that there are two adt-runs, one from 06:59, the other from 07:39
<pitti> jibel: looks like it still has some trouble with the session manager?
<pitti> http://10.98.0.1:8080/job/saucy-adt-firefox/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/164/console
<pitti> that still seems to be right in the middle of tests
<pitti> jibel: I'm tailing the log files, there's still some actual progress there
<jibel> pitti, it should hang at the end of the browser test
<pitti> jibel: ok, so let's check in about 3 hours when the timeout is due?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<slickymaster> morning all
<jibel> pitti, FYI firefox test is stuck on wazn
<pitti> jibel: hm, did you kill it?
<pitti> jibel: just logged into wazn, there's no kvm running
<pitti> ah, jenkins still thinks it's running on http://10.98.0.1:8080/job/saucy-adt-firefox/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/164/
<jibel> pitti, no I didn't touched it
<jibel> pitti, it is a manual run not visible on jenkins
<pitti> jibel: nevermind, silly me
<jibel> ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o CheckHostIP=no -i /home/auto-package-testing/cache/disks/adtkey -p 54326 -l ubuntu localhost
<pitti> jibel: yes, I see it; forgot the "a" in ps, sorry
<jibel> np :)
<pitti> adt-run1: testbed executing test finished with exit status 0
<pitti> hm, that's the last line
<pitti> jibel: did you start this from a shell? I guess it didn't show any kind of exception or something?
<jibel> pitti, this is the output on the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158145/
<jibel> there is an exception but for firefox's runner
<jibel> it shouldn't interfere with adt-run itself, just fail the test IMO
<jibel> the test ended actually INFO | runtests.py | Running tests: end.
<pitti> ok, so that seems to reflect the log file
<pitti> so it seems it didn't actually bomb out
<pitti> jibel: does your command continue to run now?
<pitti> jibel: I killed the hanging tee for stdout which was stuck on a read() call
<pitti> jibel: I have an idea what happened there, will try to reproduce in a test
<pitti> jibel: but either way, I know how to make this more robust so that it never hangs
<pitti> jibel: ok, should be fixed now; fixing a build failure on lucid/precise/wheezy, then uploading .6
<pitti> jibel: 2.3.6 uploaded
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, sorry, lunch time. The command continues
<jibel> pitti, thanks, I'll retry with 2.3.6 when it is in Ubuntu
<pitti> jibel: dejeuner> ici aussi maintenant :)
<infinity> Oh hey, I'm in this channel.  Look at that.
<infinity> So, is anyone testing the current lubuntu images?
<smartboyhw> <phillw> I've noticed.... and tests are being run.
<smartboyhw> inara, ^
<smartboyhw> Oops
<smartboyhw> infinity, ^
<balloons> jibel, coming mate?
<elopio> hello!
<balloons> howdy elopio :-)
<balloons> jibel, DanChapman http://pad.ubuntu.com/k6nvveLDHX
<balloons> please add anything I missed, etc
<jibel> pitti, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159102/ after running apport-cli on a phone and asking it to retrace any idea what I did wrong?
<balloons> elopio, how's https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/uitk_base_class/+merge/187313 coming?
<jibel> balloons, thanks
<balloons> can someone who is running saucy cofirm something for me? if you ctl+alt+numpad 7 does your window snap to the upper left? And if so, does pressing it again scale it smaller in the upper left?
<balloons> weird, the grid cycle settings got reset..
<davmor2> elopio: Morning good sir
<pitti> jibel: not immediately; what's the command line? Do you use -S system ?
<cgoldberg> mhall119, hey... for getting documentation into developer.ubuntu.com/api  .... do you have a generic html importer?  or do I need to write a special one for autopilot like import-autopilot.py ?  I'm tweaking the Autopilot docs and want to try importing them "as-is"... importer just needs to strip the html <head>
<mhall119> cgoldberg: you'd need to write an import-autopilot.py, but if there's not much work to do on the content it can probably follow import-juju.py pretty closely
<cgoldberg> mhall119, ok.. will do.
<cgoldberg> mhall119, so how does the deploy process work once the command is implemented?  basically how does the import-autopilot get called, and where would docs need to reside?
<mhall119> cgoldberg: we haven't finalized that yet
<mhall119> currently I branch and build on my laptop, then scp the generated docs to our staging canonistack server, then run the django manage.py commands to import them
<cgoldberg> mhall119, so I should run a local version of ubuntu-api-website to view the generated docs?
<cgoldberg> for testing/tweaking
<mhall119> cgoldberg: that's the easiest yeah
<mhall119> setting up a dev instance is simple, just plain virtualenv and django runserver
<mhall119> everything you need should be in the README
<cgoldberg> mhall119, great.. thanks
<DanChapman> balloons, jibel i'm just trying to test all the languages are unicode but the type being returned is  <class 'autopilot.introspection.dbus.String'>.  Not sure what to do with it
<balloons> DanChapman, what properties does it have?
<DanChapman> balloons: i'll just check
<DanChapman> balloons: it is already a property its the GtkTextCellAccessible.accessible_name.
<DanChapman> which in effect a GtkLabel.label value, as ATK uses the label value if a parent widget has a GtkLabel as a child
<balloons> DanChapman, so heh, sorry I was kneedeep in my own autopilot fun. So are you ok, or stuck?
<DanChapman> balloons: more confused at the moment. See if I get a GtkTextCellAccessible.accessible_name property and then do .encode('UTF-8') for some weird reason i get <type str>, so then i suppose i can just stick u'' in front of them all. But this feels a bit wrong
<balloons> I really dislike unicode and python
<balloons> I've given up trying to get it right
<balloons> DanChapman, I've got stuck on similar things.. autopilot is moving to python 3 which should be the magic pixie dust we want ;-)
<DanChapman> so if I stick 'u' in front of each str and then just do an IsInstance on it to test its unicode would that be enough for now?
<DanChapman> i've read unicode is supposidly alot easier with py3
<DanChapman> :-)
<DanChapman> scrap that it don't work lol
<balloons> DanChapman, sadly I'm not pythonic enough to help.. thomi will be around shortly and he is a king of python.. I'm sure he'll have a proper answer
<cgoldberg> balloons, if you haven't seen this presentation, it's very helpful:  http://nedbatchelder.com/text/unipain.html
<DanChapman> balloons: I've got to shoot now, i will try and grab him in the morning.
<balloons> DanChapman, bookmark cgoldberg 's link too.. looks useful
 * DanChapman has bookmarked
<balloons> DanChapman, umm as far as timing, hmm..
<balloons> thomi is in NZ, so :-)
<balloons> that's a hard one for UK'ers
<DanChapman> its not so difficult with a two year old ;-) 5 am is the norm for me
<balloons> haha! alrighty then
<DanChapman> anyway catch you all tomorrow. Night folks
<balloons> night DanChapman !
<balloons> letozaf, how are you?
<letozaf> balloons, hello
<letozaf> balloons, I'm quite fine and you ?
<balloons> hungry.. :-) hah! Just looking through some of the unconverted autopilot apps
<balloons> You up to try another conversion and test writing?
<letozaf> balloons, I got stuck a couple of times, once  with sudoku app integrating emulator I'm doing something wrong, can't figure out what :( , then the rssreader app, the next button adding a feed has dissapeared
<balloons> letozaf, yes, I'm trying the sudoku app now because I've been trying to add click support for it, so, I'll cover that one :-)
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> the rssreader has a known bug, as you said, so it's good for now. However, the doc viewer devs just said 2 tests are unblocked
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1188373
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1188373 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test opening a PDF file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1188762
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1188762 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test PDF file meta-data" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will try this one then
<balloons> I noticed the tests also need converted to the sdk.. I've not looked further, but ;-)
<balloons> it can only be exciting right?
<letozaf> balloons, sure :p
<thomi> morning
<balloons> morning thomi
<thomi> hey balloons, what's up?
<balloons> not much any longer.. updating some old autopilot tests and playing with click.. poor DanChapman was being roughed up by unicode.. I told him I would have to defer as unicode and python is lost on me
<thomi> balloons: unicode and python is a PITA in python2, but much much easier in python3
<balloons> thomi, yea, that's pretty much what I shared. python3 is magic pixie dust and autopilot is migrating to it
<thomi> balloons: s/is migrating/has migrated/
<balloons> well, we need to just use 1.4
<thomi> balloons: I mean, you still need to think about what you're doing, it doesn't remove that obstacle
<balloons> new answer right :-)
<thomi> ooh, which reminds me....
 * thomi files a bug
<thomi> before I forget
<phillw> Hi, did beta-2 go out yet?
<knome> no
<phillw> okies, thanks, was worried I'd un-subscribed from too many mailing lists! Catch you all later :)
<thomi> veebers: could you please review this for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-add-wait_select_single/+merge/187937
<veebers> thomi: sure, I'll do that now
<veebers> thomi: all the 1.4 autopilot bits live in ppa:autopilot/experimental right?
<thomi> veebers: for now, yes
<veebers> cool, thanks
<veebers> thomi: Initial thought is the timeout should be mentioned in the intial docstring sentence lines: 48-51. I.e. . . . until a valid object is found or the timeout is reached
<thomi> veebers: ok, will fix that now
<veebers> thomi: also in the docstring of that method, it states the param type_name, but not what's expected in **kwargs
<thomi> veebers: that's probably because **kwargs is free-form. I wanted to avoid copying the entire docstring from select_single
<thomi> but I'll copy that part as well
<thomi> ugh, fuck it, I'll rewrite the whole thing
<veebers> fair enough, just found it odd that one param is documented but not the second. Perhaps just a one-liner stating "**kwargs is the same as select_single or something
<thomi> veebers: docstring updated
<thomi> and pushed
<veebers> thomi: awesome
<thomi> veebers: just saw another issue, don't approve yet
<veebers> thomi: ack
<thomi> veebers: ok, pushed revision 341
<thomi> veebers: erp, spotted another issue :-/
<veebers> thomi: heh, I'm just waiting for dist-upgrade so I can run tests
<veebers> thomi: I thought it was :py:meth: not :py:met:?
<thomi> veebers: exactly :)
<veebers> ah, I see :-)
<thomi> veebers: ok, fix pushed
<thomi> veebers: in this MP, those docstrings aren't actually parsed, but I'm preparing a second MP that does parse those...
<veebers> ok sweet, I've gotten into the habit of writing docstring in that method regardless if they're parsed or not :-\
<thomi> well, the autopilot docs need some attention
<thomi> ideally we'd parse everything, and make the navigation a bit better
<thomi> veebers: second MP is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-docs/+merge/187951
<thomi> veebers: any progress with those MPs?
<veebers> thomi: Just finished running the tests for the first one
<veebers> approved
<veebers> looking at the 2nd now
<thomi> heh, I wonder if I can produce MPs faster than you can review them?
<thomi> maybe if I stopped reading the 'nets :)
<veebers> thomi: line 116, why is it ``QPushButton`` and not "QPushButton"?
<thomi> veebers: because... that's how sphinx works?
<thomi> ``foo`` makes it a keyword
<thomi> and is rendered as monospace font etc
<veebers> thomi: ah ok I see
<thomi> I tend to use it for class names etc
<veebers> thomi: sweet. Approved
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> will have another one for you soon
<veebers> nw, sweet
<thomi> veebers: another MP for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-support-point3d/+merge/187954
 * veebers looks
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-27
<veebers> thomi: that last MR has been approved
<thomi> thanks veebers
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: FYI, we are getting I/O errors during adt on amd64 again, so far all of them on wazn
<pitti> jibel: I restarted these jobs and temporarily took wazn-adt offline
<thomi> veebers: when you get a chance, super-easy MP for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-add-help/+merge/187968
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, I will look
<pitti> jibel: bonjour -- wow, early for you
<jibel> pitti, heh, I'm trying new working hours to finish earlier in the afternoon for other activities :)
<pitti> I tried the "can't sleep any more" this morning :/
<pitti> thomi: hm, why didn't that get a "PS Jenkins" review?
<thomi> pitti: I only just created it - if we waited it would
<pitti> thomi: reviewed, there's a typo
<thomi> pitti: the CI system polls for MPs - from memory every 15 minutes, so on everage, it takes 7.5 minutes before a MP is picked up
<jibel> pitti, did you receive notifications of the failures? I didn't
<pitti> ah
<pitti> jibel: yes, tons
<pitti> To: ubuntu-testing-notifications@lists.ubuntu.com, jean-baptiste.lallement@canonical.com, martin.pitt@ubuntu.com
<thomi> pitti: good catch, thanks
<pitti> jibel: ^ spam?
<veebers> thomi: looking now
<veebers> oh, do you still want me to if pitti is?
<veebers> also, morning pitti and jibel o/
<pitti> hey veebers, how are you?
<jibel> hm
<thomi> veebers: I just pushed a fix for the typo, perhaps you want to approve it?
<veebers> thomi: can do
<jibel> good morning veebers
<veebers> pitti: good thanks
<veebers> thomi: done
<pitti> jibel: ok, u-drivers-common finished, that was the last one
<thomi> hey jibel, I wonder if you could take a look at this when you get a chance? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1229932
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229932 in Autopilot "errors running an autopilot test with Xephyr" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> pitti, did any test you re-ran failed with IO error again?
<pitti> jibel: no, they all succeeded
<thomi> also pitti, there's this packaging problem in autopilot - I'm not sure what the issue is exactly, I wonder if you could take a look if you get a chance please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1227797
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227797 in Autopilot " Upgrading python-autopilot to 1.4 with the ppa:autopilot/ppa doesn't upgrade the libraries " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> jibel: except for the first few which still got assigned to wazn (I retried the first few without disabling wazn)
<jibel> ah, right
<pitti> thomi: oh, I thought we added Breaks: for the older versions
<thomi> pitti: we did, and I think that might be part of the problem
<pitti> ah, just the other way around
<pitti> python-autopilot is missing Breaks
<thomi> pitti: it should break older versions of libautopilot-*?
<pitti> thomi: I followed up to the bug
<pitti> thomi: can do an MP if you are ok with that proposal
<thomi> pitti: thanks - I can do the MP, and get you to review maybe
<pitti> thomi: WFM
<thomi> :)
<pitti> thomi: did another followup
<thomi> pitti: I don't understand your last comment...
<jibel> pitti, there is also this error which does't make sense to me: qemu-system-x86_64: -drive file=[...].img,if=virtio: could not open disk image /dev/shm/adt/[...].img: No such file or directory
<pitti> thomi: if we lift the unversioned recommends to versioned depends, there is no need for the Breaks: any more
<pitti> it doesn't hurt, but it's redundant
<thomi> pitti: gotchya
<thomi> pitti: is there a de factor standard for the order of the Depends, Recommends, Breaks etc. clauses in debian/control stanzas?
<pitti> thomi: usually in the order you stated, i. e. from "strong plus" to "strong minus", but it doesn't matter that much
<thomi> cool
<pitti> depends, recommends, suggests, enhances, breaks, conflicts, replaces
<pitti> we so much need Likes:, GoesWellWith:, and MaybeIfIamInTheMood: !
<thomi> heh
<thomi> InstallOnlyIfThePlanetsAlign
<thomi> who needs determinism in their packaging system anyway?
<jibel> ahhh, gmail suddenly decided to send all the jenkins notifications to spam, how to I tell it not to do that!
<thomi> pitti: care to review those changes? 3 MPs are: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-fix-deps/+merge/187970 and  https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot-gtk/trunk-fix-deps/+merge/187971 and https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot-qt/trunk-fix-deps/+merge/187972
<pitti> thomi: done
<thomi> pitti: thanks!
<pitti> thomi: btw, do the gtk tests work for you ATM? they seem to fail here
<thomi> pitti: yeah, they work for me, but you do need AP 1.4 installed
<pitti> I do
<thomi> which creates a small bootstrapping problem :)
<thomi> oh
<thomi> how do they fail?
<pitti> interactively they take ages and all fail with dbus timeout
 * pitti runs them again and gets a log
<thomi> hmm, I closed the terminal window, but I just built the package for the last MP
<thomi> pitti: although mterry reported a bug similar to this, but I haven't had a chance to look into it yet
<pitti> thomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161510/
<thomi> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1224256
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224256 in Autopilot "autopilot-gtk hangs when launching an app on saucy" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> thomi: might also be something which I screwed up on my system, of course
<pitti> I use the exp PPA
<pitti> Package: python-autopilot
<pitti> Version: 1.4+14.04.20130917ubuntu.unity.next-1experimental340~ubuntu13.10.1
<thomi> hmmm
<pitti> 1.4+14.04 ?
<thomi> pitti: talk to didrocks about that :)
<pitti> we'll need a bigger version for t then, but I guess we can call it 1.4.0
<thomi> I never understand those crazy versino numbers
<thomi> *version
<thomi> pitti: the log looks good... but it does make me think that StateNotFoundError should derive from AssertionError rather than RuntimeError
<thomi> happy to take counsel on that though
<pitti> how does it look good?
<pitti> well, let's see what the PS jenkins bot says about the recent MP
<thomi> pitti: oh, I see a few failures now
<jibel> pitti, 14.04 is the version for the head branch because 13.10 is now considered 'stable' by the daily release system
<thomi> hmmm
<pitti> thomi: mterry's bug certainly is for 1.3, though?
<thomi> pitti: yes, true
<jibel> pitti, I didn't find anything from system logs on wazn. I switched it back online, and reprovisioning a new base VM (and told gmail not to move notifications to spam so I can monitor failures)
<pitti> jibel: thanks; the I/O errors are only within the test VM, usually from dpkg (but I guess only because that just touches a lot of files)
<jibel> pitti, right, but sometimes there are IO errors because of some failure on the host system
<pitti> jibel: it's weird that it only affects 64 bit; sounds like the saucy guest 64 bit kernel doesn't work with the raring host kernel through kvm
<pitti> I haven't yet seen I/O errors on i386
<jibel> but there is something going on on the host itself, I got this 'No such file or directory' error when starting qemu again
<DanChapman> morning all
<pitti> thomi: so https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-gtk-saucy-amd64-ci/26/console fail with the same StateNotFound errors
<thomi> pitti: ahhh yes, I know why
<pitti> thomi: seems something changed in ap in that regard? it still worked at least two weeks ago at the sprint
<thomi> pitti: yes, select_single no longer reutrns None if nothing was found
<thomi> now it raises an exception
<pitti> oh, I remember that
<pitti> I thought we already adjusted -gtk/-qt for that
<thomi> I can get into it as soon as I finish this MP
<pitti> but perhaps it was just "we need to remember to do it"
<thomi> pitti: the libraries themselves didn't need any changes, but the libautopilot-gtk autopilot suite obviously does :)
<pitti> ah, right
<pitti> yes, I make quite a few assertions that objects of a certain kind aren't found
<pitti> so these now need to turn into assertRaises
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> pitti: how well do you know python-mock?
<pitti> thomi: I used it once or twice in apport's test suite, so "basic leve'
<pitti> l
<thomi> ok
<thomi> nvm then :)
<thomi> pitti: could you cast your eye over this please? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/1.3-add-large-select-warning/+merge/187979
<thomi> if you approve I'll push a MP for trunk as well
<pitti> thomi: done
<thomi> pitti: same thing, but for trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-add-large-select-warning/+merge/187980
<pitti> done
<thomi> cheers
<thomi> pitti: are you happy if I put the fixes for the libautopilot-gtk autopilot tests in the same MP as the debian/control changes?
<pitti> thomi: sure, WFM and keeps overhead low
<thomi> cool - I think I've fixed them now. I realise that the issue I had earlier was my version of python-autopilot was earlier than when we introduced that change
<thomi> so, doing a dist-upgrade now, will confirm that the tests WFM, and re-push
<pitti> thomi: just setting $PYTHONPATH ought to work, too? that's how I used to test -gtk changes against ap trunk
<pitti> (and calling ~/upstream/autopilot/bin/autopilot)
<thomi> pitti: hmm, yes, good point :)
<thomi> it turns out one of the hacks in the tests is a perfect place to use the new wait_select_single as well :)
<thomi> bzr st
<pitti> nice
 * pitti puts thomi's mouse back into the right place for focusing
<thomi> pitti: all pushed - care to re-review? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot-gtk/trunk-fix-deps/+merge/187971
<thomi> thanks for the mouse move, btw
<DanChapman> thomi, hey. When accessing object properties does autopilot always return unicode for string values? I'm trying to test the language list for ubiquity are all unicode and not squares and stuff but running type against each one it returns a <class autopilot.introspection.dbus.String> and using get_properties on the object the string looks like "string(u'lang')". So not sure how I can actually assert it is indeed a unicode string
<pitti> thomi: does the more complicated assertThat(... raises()) give you anything over the standard assertRaises() ?
<thomi> pitti: probably not, but we settled on using testtools matchers in autopilot itself, so I kind of use it everywhere now
<thomi> DanChapman: hmm, I'll need to think about that, one second
 * thomi scans the bowels of autopilots introspection module
<DanChapman> thomi thanks :-)
<thomi> DanChapman: autopilot --version says '1.3.XXX' right?
<pitti> thomi: hmkay; just takes 4 lines where one would be enough
<DanChapman> thomi yeah :-)
<thomi> pitti: well, I coulda made it one line, but I wanted to make it pep8 compliant. The assertRaises version was already too long :P
<pitti> thomi: thanks, re-approved
<thomi> DanChapman: so.. this is an area that autopilot needs more tests in.
<thomi> DanChapman: however...
<thomi> DanChapman: if your data is being shipped over the wire in a dbus.String type, then it's being shipped as unicode (see: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/api/dbus.String-class.html_
<thomi> err http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/api/dbus.String-class.html
<thomi> inside autopilot, we'll store all string data as unicode internally (if we don't somewhere, then that's a bug that will get fixed in 1.4 most likely - please let me know if you see this)
<thomi> DanChapman: if you're trying to work out if the string contains unicode characters or not...
<thomi> DanChapman: something like this might help you out: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/196345/how-to-check-if-a-string-in-python-is-in-ascii
<thomi> but ultimately, autopilot should 1) transmit all text content as unicode. 2) present all text data to the test author as unicode.
<thomi> DanChapman: I hope that helps - I have to sign off for the evening, but feel free to send me an email if you have more problems. I'll PM you my address
<DanChapman> thomi, yes thats great thanks :-) i'll have a read through those links and see how I get on
<thomi> nw
 * thomi -> EOW
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> good morning.
<DanChapman> morning elopio
<elopio> hello DanChapman.
<elopio> hey om26er, are you here?
<om26er> elopio, I am
<elopio> om26er: did you write an emulator for the slider?
<om26er> elopio, not yet. Is that needed now? I waited because I though it won't go in given the time of the cycle we are at
<om26er> if its needed in the near time I can get it done before monday
<elopio> om26er: I remember somebody write something, I just don't remember who.
<om26er> elopio, I wrote the inital proof-of-concept I talked to you about it as well
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1228061
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228061 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[touch]Provide a sane solution to unlock the screen on touch devices during autopilot test run" [Medium,New]
<elopio> om26er: yes, I know about that.
<om26er> elopio, atleast I think its the best solution out there. does not restart unity8 all the time and many other benefits. I'll experiment with it today and tomorrow to put it in a sane place so that apps will use it
<om26er> best as in what I could think of :p
<elopio> om26er: it's a nice solution. Please try to make some self tests for it.
<om26er> the self test will only run on the phones
<om26er> ofcourse
<elopio> om26er: yes. For now.
<cgoldberg> anybody up for doing a small MP/review for autopilot? (only documentation)
<cgoldberg> elopio maybe?  ^^
<balloons> cgoldberg, I would, but I'm drowning in my own MP's today -- lots of them
<cgoldberg> balloons, thanks.. no prob.. ping me if you free up.  It's a very small review to do
<balloons> cgoldberg, if you can't get anyone else, well :-)
<balloons> I think elopio will be around after lunch :-)
<balloons> he needs a break from his tickets
<cgoldberg> cool
<elopio> cgoldberg: give it to me.
<elopio> I'm going for a walk, and then get back to it.
<balloons> elopio, <3 :-p
<cgoldberg> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~coreygoldberg/autopilot/doc-update
<balloons> om26er, ping
<om26er> balloons, yo
<elopio> cgoldberg: just one typo. I left my approval with that in the comment.
<cgoldberg> elopio, great thanks
<elopio> cgoldberg: thanks to you.
<elopio> I'm going to have lunch.
<letozaf> balloons, Hello!
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<letozaf> balloons, I need your help !   :P if you got time
<balloons> letozaf, go for it.. I'm working on the music app stuff you victor and I spoke about
<balloons> I hope it all works
<letozaf> balloons, cool, can't wait to see it :)
<balloons> well in theory, nothing should change, hah :-)
<letozaf> balloons, :)
<letozaf> balloons, I am trying to integrate emulator in ubuntu docviewer but there is something wrong, I've checked with what you did for instance with sudoku app
<letozaf> balloons, but it is not working, can you take a look to see what I'm doing wrong ?
<letozaf> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/sudoku-app/emulator-integration
<letozaf> balloons, to me everything looks fine, but it's not I get  AttributeError: Class 'MainView' has no attribute 'get_object'.
<letozaf> balloons, but cannot find where I'm wrong :(
<letozaf> balloons, just run the test_open_text_file
<balloons> letozaf, ohh, I can tell you just from the error I think.. there is no get_object method
<balloons> convert it to a select_single
<letozaf> balloons, but it's in the emulators.py file
<letozaf> balloons, and it is select single
<letozaf> balloons, I more or less looked how you did in sudoku app :P but still does not work
<balloons> letozaf, ohh, I think you sent the wrong link
<balloons> that's for sudoku app not docviewer
<balloons> this it? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/Emulator-integration/revision/23
<letozaf> balloons, :(
<balloons> it's under rssreader, oops :-)
<letozaf> balloons, :'( let me push it again
<balloons> letozaf, before you do, add the emulators.py file
<balloons> check your bzr status
<letozaf> balloons,  https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-docviewer-app/Emulator-integration
<balloons> letozaf, got it
<letozaf> balloons, fiew, what a mess I was making :p
<letozaf> balloons, just the test_open_text_file
<balloons> yes, I was looking at that one
<balloons> I would still convert all the get_objjects
<balloons> but you are corec, they exist
<letozaf> balloons, this thing has been driving me nuts
<balloons> letozaf, if it makes you feel better I hit a brick wall on the stock ticker app in a similar way
<balloons> this all looks good :-)
<letozaf> balloons, well yes it makes me feel better :p
<balloons> letozaf, I would just convert it to self.app.select_single
<balloons> sorry err self.main_view.select_single
<balloons> let me try real quick and see
<letozaf> balloons, thanks :)
<balloons> yep works fine
<balloons> I'd drop the get_objects functions in the emulator
<balloons> so it'll be blank it seems for now :-)
<balloons>         textArea = self.main_view.select_single("TextArea", objectName = "textAreaMain")
<balloons> make sense, convert the rest and you should be good to go :-)
<letozaf> balloons, thanks a lot !
<balloons> if you'd like, add the click support to it also
<letozaf> balloons, I will carry on now
<balloons> did you see how that was done in sudoku?
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<balloons> kk, go for it :-)
 * balloons high fives letozaf 
 * letozaf high fives back
<elopio> balloons: I found the slider emulator: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot-header-and-settings/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_terminal_app/emulators/main_window.py
<elopio> I'll try to copy and test it over the weekend.
<elopio> the hard part is that I would like the API to receive the slider value, not the position. So I'll have to find a way to convert that.
<balloons> elopio, ohh. sorry, that was e
<balloons> *me
<elopio> :)
<om26er> balloons, ping
<balloons> om26er, pong
<om26er> balloons, you are using logger.debug in a proposed branch can you tell me what do I need to import for it ?
<om26er> it says
<om26er> NameError: global name 'logger' is not defined
<balloons> import logging
<om26er> aah I though it was something autopilot specific
<cgoldberg> om26er,  you also have to create the logger object you are using
<cgoldberg> logger = logging.getLogger(__name__)
<cgoldberg> logger.debug('foo')
<om26er> cgoldberg, I think that's what I was looking for. thanks
<cgoldberg> om26er, .. and import logging like ballons said
<om26er> yeah
<cgoldberg> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/advanced_autopilot.html#test-logging
<cgoldberg> ^^ in our freshly themed new docs
<balloons> :-)
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-29
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, how's Testdrive?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, A minor bugfix went to the tree yesterday, other than that it's just wait for DanChapman to finish gtk3
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK
<DanChapman> morning all
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> morning Noskcaj how are you?
<Noskcaj> good. You?
<DanChapman> yeah good thanks. :-)
<Noskcaj> Have you had any progress on testdrive?
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, I'm afraid not sorry, I've been a bit bogged down with Uni the last couple of weeks and also trying to get new Ubiquity tests created for all flavors
<Noskcaj> That's fine, and ubiquity tests are higher priority
<DanChapman> I will try and make some time this week though
<Noskcaj> great
<thomi> morning
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-22
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> balloons: vbox image installs are still failing at lightdm
<jibel> elfy, good morning. Is it specific to vbox or it also happens on qemu or hardware?
<jibel> elfy, I'll give it a try
<elfy> hi jibel - I don't do qemu - I've tried on hardware and all is fine
<jibel> k, I'll try on qemu
<elfy> there is a bug report - bug 1371651
<ubot5> bug 1371651 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371651
<jibel> elfy, thanks. I saw it but there is not a lot of information, lightdm's logs might be more informative.
<elfy> I think the last time there was an issue with vbox, qemu worked
<elfy> jibel: ok - I've gtg now, if no-one's got those logs on it I'll do it lunchtime
<jibel> elfy, no problem, I'll try to reproduce it and collect the logs.
<elfy> jibel: ok - let me know if you do and I'll not do it - thanks :)
<jibel> elfy, sure thing
<elfy> jibel: paste.ubuntu.com/8401806 - vbox lightdm logs
<elfy> gtg for real now :)
<jibel> elfy, I can reproduce in qemu, but lightdm doesn't even try to start.
<jibel> elfy, If I start lightdm manually, the session starts as expected
<knome> any updates on the lightdm issue?
<elfy> jibel: same here in vbox
<jibel> knome, not much yet, in Ubuntu lightdm doesn't start at all, but it is not always happening. in qemu I can reproduce it once every 5 boots or so
<knome> :/
<balloons> morning jibel . thanks for moving the meeting
<balloons> never thought I'd have to moderate a lists own members knome, but here we are :-)
<knome> balloons, yes, that sucks though
<elfy> afternoon people
<elfy> jibel: odd that you can only reproduce in 20% - vbox I can reproduce it until the next ice age is upon us
<knome> allö elfy!
<elfy> hi knome
<knome> next ice age the movie? that won't take long i'd suspect ;)
<balloons> elfy, jibel you did get the logs you wanted though yes?
<elfy> balloons: I think jibel got what he wanted - not heard to the contrary
<knome> balloons, what's the status on the js tweaks landing on production?
<balloons> knome, the ones we worked on? they landed the next day
<knome> oh, ok
<balloons> knome, right.. so if you'll notice the tracker is back to it's old self almost
<balloons> knome, that said, the bug dragging doesn't work in production :-(
<knome> really?
<knome> stupid
 * balloons blames elfy
<elfy> it drags - but it drags the whole thing and not just the number
<elfy> so elfy passes the buck along :)
<knome> yeah, that's the default action
<elfy> well the default action is no good because it hates it :p
<knome> balloons, you sure the filename is correct?
<balloons> knome, on the server.. I could look..
<knome> doesn't seem like it's included in the head
<knome> so maybe the filename is faulty
<knome> you'll need to check it matches in the .module file and in the server directory :)
 * balloons strains to remember
<robotfuel> ping ubuntu-qa can someone confirm this bug for me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1371810
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371810 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system settings hangs with white screen or crashes on check for updates " [Critical,New]
<elopio> robotfuel: I have krillin with rtm#1. I will try.
<elopio> robotfuel: it got stuck the second time I clicked check for updates.
<elopio> is that it?
<robotfuel> elopio: yes
<robotfuel> elopio: thanks :D
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: is there a bug for the datetime indicator showing the wrong time after wake up?
<brendand> elopio, it shouldn't do that anymore - i landed a silo to fix that last week
<elopio> brendand: I'm testing krillin rtm#1. Was the landing before that?
<brendand> elopio, after
<elopio> brendand: do you have the bug # ?
<brendand> elopio, i don't - maybe ask tedg
<elopio> looks like this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1359802
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1359802 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "header's timestamp can take a minute to update after resume from suspend" [Critical,Fix released]
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> not too bad. Have you tried anything on the filemanager test changes?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, but I get errors when trying to build a click package so I am unable to test on device
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have tried in various ways but without succeeding
<balloons> Letozaf_, can you push the changes?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok just a second...
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get : letozaf@letozaf-PC:~/autopilot-tests/force-authentication-parameter-Carla$ bzr push lp:~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/force-authentication-parameter
<Letozaf_> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.
<balloons> Letozaf_, hehe, I pushed something up
<balloons> do a pull first
<balloons> it may even make you merge, but it won't hurt anything
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, pushed
 * balloons pulls
<balloons> so you can't build a click with this right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nope
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have tried with pbuilder and click-buddy but it does not work
 * balloons is trying
<balloons> ok, so the click tools yell about a few things
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> but the package did build fine for me.Also trying in ubuntu sdk
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, wonder what I did wrong
<balloons> Letozaf_, well the amd64 version did.. I'm trying now to build a native one
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried armhf
<balloons> yea, ubuntu sdk doesn't want to build it
 * Letozaf_ feals relieved :)
<balloons> trying pbuilder
<balloons> cool, same error
<balloons> excellent
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so i can do some work getting it building :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<balloons> so, it's complaining about not finding a recipe for the target
<balloons> and it's failing during make
 * Letozaf_ is also trying
 * balloons tries building agian
<balloons> looks like I'm getting a good build now
<Letozaf_> :)
<balloons> ok, yea.. so you might have just needed to clean before the build
<balloons> and make sure you have all the build deps
<balloons> intltool libtag1-dev libpam0g-dev
 * Letozaf_ is waiting for build... % 
<Letozaf_> 65%
<Letozaf_> 74%
<Letozaf_> 92%
<Letozaf_> :'(
<knome> Letozaf_, thanks for keeping my irssi blinking on this channel ;)
<Letozaf_> knome, :( sorry :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8405763/
<Letozaf_> balloons, not sure this is enough to understand what's the problem
<knome> Letozaf_, it's okay *pats on the head and offers milk and cookies*
<Letozaf_> knome, :-)
 * Letozaf_ likes milk and cookies
<Letozaf_> more cookies than milk :P
<knome> heh, milk helps get them down quickly!
<Letozaf_> knome, yeah :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I already have intltool libtag1-dev libpam0g-dev installed
<balloons> Letozaf_, those warnings at the end are a-ok
<balloons> you got a good package
<balloons> looks like mine finished good as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, great! ok so let me see if I can run it on my device
<balloons> Letozaf_, use allow untrusted remember: pkcon install-local com.ubuntu.filemanager.devel_0.3.latest_armhf.click --allow-untrusted
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was about to use adt-run my-folder/ --click my.click.name --- ssh -s adb
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh then :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's the same I will use pkcon if that's the way
<balloons> Letozaf_, adt-run should do it all just fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, PASSED: Continuous integration, rev:280   \o/
<Letozaf_> balloons, pitty adt-run gave me: Cannot install /tmp/adt-run.vEuF8H/com.ubuntu.filemanager.devel_0.3.280_armhf.click: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.
<Letozaf_> adt-run [22:33:52]: ERROR: unexpected error: click install failed with status 1
<balloons> Letozaf_, wow really? I guess I'll leave that as a note for pitti ^^
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, boom my adt-run ended the same :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> I guess that's a bug to file then.. in the interim, we can just adt-run auth-fm/ --click com.ubuntu.filemanager --- ssh -s adb
<balloons> aka, install it ourselves and use it
<balloons> anyways, so the app attempts to launch and crashes, so a bit more work is needed
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get E: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqtcore4_4.8.6+git49-gbc62005+dfsg-1ubuntu1_armhf.deb  Cannot initiate the connection to ports.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1360:8001::18). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8001::18 80]
<Letozaf_> balloons, what is this?
<balloons> Letozaf_, looks like a weird network issue with apt
<balloons> Letozaf_, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1372640
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372640 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt fails to install unsigned clicks" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, shall I confirm it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, when the tools fail, there's always the good old fashioned way. Push the tests to /home/phablet/autopilot, phablet-shell in, then run them with autopilot3 run
<balloons> Letozaf_, go for it
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug confirmed :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pushed the tests and launched them, I saw the errors, I will work on them tomorrow, it's getting late for me now :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, thanks for the help as always
<balloons> ciao!
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw ciao :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-23
<Nothing_Much> uh... uh... where do I ask ubuntu touch questions?
<Nothing_Much> #ubuntu-touch?
<knome> sounds right
<Nothing_Much> got it!
<balloons> elopio, remind me to chat with you about https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/force-authentication-parameter/+merge/234015 :-)
<elopio> balloons: it's huge. Can it be split into renaming emulators.py and the auth parameter?
<balloons> elopio, yea I know.. I did the work because launching didn't work properly until the conversion was done. It was easier to fix it all then to just fix it under the old launcher. The point I want to ask about though is my last comment https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/force-authentication-parameter/+merge/234015/comments/576167
<elopio> balloons: do you mean that if it's not preinstalled, the tests won't work?
<balloons> elopio, yes the get_installed_version will only get the output of click list. But if I push and manually install something locally it doesn't show as the version in click list
<balloons> I think this is do to the changes around signed packages perhaps
<balloons> I seem to remember before my manual app updates would show in click list
<elopio> I tried to get the manifest of a package I installed and the path was from opt
<elopio> so I thought it was going to work.
<balloons> so tldr, what happens is it launches the installed version of the app, not the version of the app I pushed
<elopio> if that's not the case, then it should be a problem on click list. I can give it a try after finishing my testing.
<balloons> elopio, I just wanted to let you know, and I'll spend some more time tracking it down since I'm already in it :-)
<elopio> balloons: oh, in that case you have both installed.
<balloons> elopio, yea.. which didn't use to be
<balloons> you used to overwrite the installed version
<elopio> I'm not sure what should be the click behaviour in that case. I would expect it to uninstall the previous one and leave only the manually installed one, but I guess that doesn't work for read-only file system.
<elopio> balloons: please let me know what you find.
<elfy> balloons: hi :)
<balloons> hello elfy
<balloons> I'm all zynced up, you?
<elfy> lol
<elfy> hours ago
<elfy> and I've posted my critical fail results to the tracker too, you? :p
<balloons> same hehe.. but I've not posted, because I've not tested yet
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I've not got time to doublecheck the ubuntu one - but assuming it fails vm with the lightdm bug - it might be useful to mail the list with the number to forestall a bunch of dupes
<balloons> I need to put the hard drive back into the test box
<elfy> I'll be doing some hardware tests later - don't think they're affected by the lightdm issue
<slickymasterWork> apparently not elfy, jjfrv8 did all his tests with beta 2 and didn't report any failure
<elfy> slickymasterWork: hardware?
<slickymasterWork> and those were on hardware
<slickymasterWork> ^^
<elfy> right - thought so :)
<elfy> I did check here when this new bug turned up - but not looked on hardware since then
<elopio> cgregan: I read this about uber: http://www.technollama.co.uk/the-sharing-economy-is-anything-but
<elopio> sorry cgregan, that was for cgoldberg. ^
<cgregan> :-)
<cgoldberg> elopio, uber has nearly pushed boston taxis out of business.. and thats a good thing :)
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes, it sounds cool. But it brings so many new problems.
<elopio> what would be great is just to go to the street and if you see an empty car that goes in your way, you jump in :)
<elopio> of course, then you can end up dead in a Costa Rican mountain.
<balloons> beta images trashing vm's :-(
<wxl> whaa?
<elfy> are you surprised?
<wxl> i just want our darn desktop images :)
<elfy> heh
<elfy> wxl: balloons might be able to do it for you - not sure
<wxl> balloons: lubuntu desktop images are totally missing off the tracker?
<elfy> balloons: at least it's only vm's - hardware install is still working
<balloons> elfy, not surprised as you gave us the head's up, just sad
<elfy> yea
<elfy> balloons: frankly lightdm or something to do with logging in on vm's has been off and on since lightdm left .7 behind
<elfy> that was at least when I first saw the issue in this machine
<balloons> wxl, I only see alt images--- that what you mean>/
<balloons> I certainly can, but I don't want to step on toes
<balloons> I can confirm they are not part of the milestone
<elfy> balloons: mailed qa list re 1371651 so we don't get hundreds of dupes
<wxl> balloons: yeah that's the problem. it certainly shouldn't be that way. no one got in touch with me about it, so i see no reason why they SHOULDN'T be there.
<balloons> elfy, thanks
<balloons> wxl, you should have permission to publish
 * balloons checks perms
<wxl> balloons: i can't even find the desktop one anywhere though
<balloons> lubuntu release definitely owns them
<balloons> shall I publish then?
<wxl> well sheesh i wish i could find them. i should be looking under beta 2 no?
<balloons> wxl, they aren't published, but the lubuntu release team owns them. They should be able to publish them
<wxl> balloons: could you link me to where you see them?
<balloons> wxl, they are not published. they don't exist on that milestone
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-release is 404?
<wxl> aye that may be the problem
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-product-managers
<balloons> ahh, there we are
<balloons> elfy, lol, you are blocked on my test tracker.. what did you do? :-)
<elfy> no idea
<wxl> ok i think i finally found where to edit this but it's asking for a version number. that's the iso date?
<elfy> balloons: tried to login I think - it got lost with openid :)
<balloons> yea should work.. sorry, sidebarring
<elfy> though tbh I have forgotten all about that now the real one works ish :)
<wxl> ok there we go
<wxl> :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> balloons: as you did such a superb job with that - can you fix lightdm :D
<balloons> lol
<wxl> weird why are there there two entries about the builds being added?
<elfy> anyway - as I was saying balloons - just blame mhall119 :)
<balloons> it is generally his fault yes.. ohh why, speaking of mhall119
<balloons> there he is
<elfy> oh yea - so he is
<elfy> balloons: serious question now :)
<elfy> assuming that lightdm stays the same, no respins, should we mark them ready on thursday?
<knome> ready even if it's borked? :)
<knome> my worry is that if they aren't fixed for this beta, when are they going to be fixed so that we will be able to confirm that they actually work?
<elfy> indeed
<knome> sure, it's "only" virtual machines, but still it's not a small issue
<balloons> elfy, I assume even if the same they would like greenlight the images anyways. But I'm not so sure I would say that's a good idea
<knome> it isn't very sustainable to keep something that breaks all virtualized images..
<balloons> yep, being final beta I would consider it something big enough to make or break an image
<elfy> my worry isn't that they fix them in time - but this is the 2nd or 3rd time in as many weeks this type of thing has occurred
<knome> imo, greenlighting the images would be ok if there was *a* *true* *promise* that it *will* *be* *fixed* before the final release
<balloons> need that test ,,,
<elfy> so what happens when it happens a few days after the final release releases
<balloons> elfy, we do what we can :-) I hope it doesn't happen again.
<elfy> indeed :)
<elfy> surely if it's fubar on release week they'd not actually do it
<elfy> anyway - no point worrying too much about that far away when it's fubar now :)
<knome> yes, it needs to be fixed before it can break again on release week :P
<balloons> knome, so true
<balloons> bunosera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, look what else popped up ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-add-forceAuth/+merge/235537. think you can do the same?
<elfy> hey Letozaf_ - I finally caught up with you - I've been meaning to congrats on membership since I saw it the first time :)
<balloons> I'm sure you saw the comment I left on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/force-authentication-parameter/+merge/234015. I think it works
<Letozaf_> elfy, hello and thank you :-)
 * Letozaf_ is reading
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok yes I can do the same on the terminal app :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, thanks!
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw :-)
<mhall119> elfy: balloons: you know I was around earlier, just had my IRC server rebooted
<elfy> I had assumed so - but the chance presented itself so I took it :)
<mhall119> as one must :)
<elfy> of course :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was trying to push my changes but got: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-94369936:///~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-add-forceAuth/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, his branch doesn't let anyone contribute to it
<balloons> Letozaf_, so make a new branch under terminal devs
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> we will also need to resubmit the proposal for that reason
<balloons> so lp:~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/blah
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thks
<elfy> balloons: might have a clue with this lightdm issue from someone
<balloons> elfy, what did you figure out/
<elfy> hang on - testing
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-add-forceAuth/+merge/235711
<elfy> balloons: ok - confirmed it - boot with systemd and it works fine
<balloons> elfy, but I wanted to blame systemd!
<elfy> ha
<elfy> commented in bug
<balloons> lol, I think you could provide more details :-) But awesome
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome, I see the new mo
<balloons> *mp
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) my device is ko, fixing it
<elfy> balloons: it would be better if you could edit comments in LP - but I can't so I added more detail :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, PASSED: Continuous integration, rev:151   :P
<balloons> ty ty
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wanted to check this test: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/new-add_world_city_test/+merge/231131 but running clock app test now gives me this:
<Letozaf_> Fail to connect with client Unable to connect to 'Tasks': Cannot open calendar: Data source 'Tasks' does not support OAuth 2.0 authentication
<Letozaf_> (qmlscene:6627): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Letozaf_> (qmlscene:6627): libecal-CRITICAL **: e_cal_client_get_view: assertion 'E_IS_CAL_CLIENT (client)' failed
<balloons> Letozaf_, that might be something for nik90 to answer
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will ask him
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20140923/utopic-desktop-powerpc.iso is a 404. do i need to rebuild or what?
<balloons> wxl, ?
<wxl> balloons: well, i guess i don't know why the image is not there? ;)
<wxl> i386 too http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20140923/utopic-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> balloons: i'm kind of asking the noob question here. a rebuild should fix this no?
<balloons> wxl, bah no, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/utopic-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> balloons: but that's not what's linked under beta
<wxl> balloons: similar urls are used for alternate which works fine
<wxl> balloons: i mean you're welcome to yell at the iso tracker and tell it it messed up :)
<balloons> wxl, no the links are definitely not there
<balloons> build away
<wxl> ok :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-24
<maclin> balloons, hi, there is no beta2 iso for ubuntu kylin, and there is also  build log on Sep. 23th, should we request a rebuild on iso tracker?
<ianorlin> ok
<ianorlin> lsl
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> wxl: lightdm keeps breaking on vm - on hardware was an issue a while back for some, with .9 it appears to be a vm issue
<ianorlin> elfy same hardware works with .9 for me
<elfy> I wish I could do more with this issue to help - I guess it's useful to know that it works with systemd and not upstart
<pitti> elfy: where does it break for you -- already in the live system (that works fine here), or later in the installed system?
<elfy> pitti: install with the beta image - works
<elfy> boot into installed system - fails - start the lightdm service
<elfy> edit grub.cfg to use systemd - reboot
<elfy> boots into desktop fine
<elfy> note - this is only vm issue - hardware works fine for me
<jibel> pitti, it seems like a race, but happens only after installation, and apparently only on VMs, but unless it's a driver issue there is no reason for it to be VM specific
<wxl> elfy: yeah that's what i figured, which is why i asked the question about hardware :)
<josua> hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wanted to ask you if this is a bug, an error that occoured after reboot of ubuntu server https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10083981/server.png
<Letozaf_> balloons, the two systemd errors after login
<balloons> Letozaf_, interesting
<balloons> obviously something wrong with systemd..
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was testing today's server iso
<dkessel> dkessel: i have seen that message too the other day... i can confirm ;)
<Letozaf_> dkessel, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, is this a bug to report ?
<elfy> balloons: it joins upstart then :p at least you can boot with systemd lol
<Letozaf_> elfy, :-) always joking :P
<balloons> dkessel, :-) Did you happen to file a bug on it?
<balloons> I'm not surprised to see the errors, since systemd is very new
<elfy> Letozaf_: it comes with age - if you don't laugh you'd cry :)
<elfy> balloons: I've seen that off and on as well - ftr
<Letozaf_> elfy, lol don't talk to me about age :P
<dkessel> balloons: nope, sorry...
<Letozaf_> elfy, and you're right it's better to laugh than to cry :P
<elfy> :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, sounds like you are the lucky one to file
<elfy> balloons: I might actually have seen one for that
 * balloons checks quickly it hasn't been reported
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok then let me file :)
 * Letozaf_ waits
<balloons> mm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/1358961
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1358961 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "error message systemd-logind during boot live cd gnome ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> possibly quite the same bug
 * Letozaf_ is reading the bug report
<balloons> and * Letozaf_ is reading the bug report
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1359439
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1359439 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "[ 7.287663] systemd-logind[1057]: Failed to start unit user@126.service: Unknown unit: user@126.service" [Undecided,Triaged]
<dkessel> i would take the second one
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes the latter is the one
<balloons> also, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=756247
<ubot5> Debian bug 756247 in systemd-shim "Failed to start unit user@1000.service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service" [Normal,Open]
<Letozaf_> balloons, OMG ...
<balloons> we keep climbing the ladder :-) Found the source in debian
<balloons> ohh, lol, that bug report has it marked
<balloons> cool, so just link it and I think you are good
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<elfy> balloons: I'm going to ask my lot to not test on vms so we don't see any of this :)
<coolspot> hi
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-25
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> balloons: a more general issue raised by this lightdm or linux bug or whatever it is - if testers are marking reports with critical bugs - who's looking at the reports?
<elfy> is it actually worth people testing and reporting these issues if the bugs raised don't get looked at until it's right on top of a milestones - why bother getting people to do it?
<pitti> jibel: do you already know why jenkins stopped displaying the tested package/version on e. g. http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/ ?
<pitti> (affects all packages)
<pitti> jibel: adt-run still produces the testpkg-version artifact
<pitti> jibel: if you don't already know, don't worry (just want to avoid duplicated investigatinos)
<jibel> pitti, no idea, but the build desription is extracted from the console output with this regex: ^Get:[0-9]+\s\S+\s(\S+)\s(\S+)\s(\S+)\s\(dsc\)
<jibel> pitti, did that change?
<pitti> jibel: oh yes, that did change
<pitti> jibel: I thought we were using the testpkg-version artifact for that
<pitti> jibel: the latest autopkgtest quiesced the output a bit as there's a lot of noise around downloading the source package
<jibel> pitti, no jenkins, uses the console output. We can always can testpkg-version with a specific marker to match it
<jibel> s/can/paste/
<pitti> jibel: I don't understand this ^, do we need this back in the output?
<jibel> pitti, yes we need something in the output that tells the package and its version
<jibel> pitti, and can adjust the regex to match it
<pitti> adt-run [11:52:01]: testing package qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu version 3.1.1+14.10.20140915-0ubuntu1
<pitti> then we should use that, that won't change
<jibel> pitti, release/pocket is also interesting
<jibel> we already now the package it's the name of the job
<pitti> jibel: ack, thanks; I'll fix that (probably on Monday when I'm back, not a biggie)
<pitti> or put back the apt-get source noise
<pitti> jibel: so no way to use an artifact, we can only use the console log?
<jibel> pitti, right, unless you 'cat' the artifact stdout
<jibel> to
<jibel> typing is hard today
<pitti> ack, thanks
<balloons> elfy, re: who's looking, the bugs are triaged and then looked at by the development teams responsible. If something goes critical I try and make sure it's been assigned and someone has seen it
<elfy> balloons: ok - just wanted to make sure - thanks :)
<balloons> elfy, that said, I agree we've had some bugs in places that we haven't had issues in awhile
<elfy> I guess the reason I've asked is that I've not seen anyone actually getting involved the last couple of times I've been affected and it's been me talking to you
<balloons> hmm, the tahr logo is still present :-)
<knome> balloons, yes.. why didn't you replace it with a unicorn?
<knome> balloons, related to that, you really should try installing xubuntu ;)
<balloons> knome, don't tell me you broke xubuntu again?
<knome> nope!
<knome> but i promise you you will get a good experience out of it.
<balloons> elfy, question for you. This testcase looks a bit off: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1315/info
<balloons> I believe step 2 should be to select a non-english language
<elfy> yea
<elfy> I'd agree with that
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1374059
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374059 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Testcase 1315, Non-English Live Session suggests selecting English" [Undecided,New]
<elfy> balloons: 1314 appears to be the same
<balloons> elfy, thanks, feel free to tag others
 * balloons is filing another testcase bug
<balloons> elfy, am I crazy btw.. I don't believe 'back' used to be on the boot menu did it/
<elfy> not in my memory - I think there's something awry there - there was talk in -release earlier iirc
<elfy> anwyay - mp for bug 1374059 -> https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1374059/+merge/236015
<ubot5> bug 1374059 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Testcase 1315, Non-English Live Session suggests selecting English" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374059
<balloons> elfy, hehe.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1374061
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374061 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Testcase 1447 Ubiquity Disk Defects needs clarified" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> you're too quick
<elfy> balloons: I can do that ubiquity one - but I'd just be copy/pasta - never done that one so no idea :)
<balloons> elfy, ahh.. go ahead and try it's a less than a minute thing to do
<elfy> and don't do the MP - I'll tack it on
<elfy> ohhhh
<elfy> now I read it I realise it's the thing I used to do with cd/dvd's lol
<elfy> balloons: all done
<balloons> elfy, reviewed, see comments
<elfy> if there are comments and it needs stuff doing - those won't be quite so quick :p
<balloons> yea, I left some comments. for whenev's
<elfy> balloons: okey doke
<elfy> balloons: notice that "verify that the system is localized to the selected language" is the same as "verify that the system is localized to the selected language"
<elfy> ones from you bug report wording and one is from my mp :p
<elfy> changing goal posts is not permitted :D
<balloons> elfy, I commented to add 'previously'
<balloons> sorry, I included the line again, confusing :-)
<elfy> I can see that - goal post changing :p
<balloons> you can reject me, I can take it
<elfy> balloons: I reject you:p
<elfy> I also did those changes and pushed
<jibel> balloons, I marked your bug as dupe even if the description doesn't match because it's the same root cause
<elfy> evening jibel
<jibel> good evening elfy
<jibel> there is progress on the 'boot to black screen' issue but it wont be fixed for beta2
<balloons> jibel, fair enough I guess.. The point is the menu config is off
<elfy> I've been watching all of that when I can jibel
<balloons> but I've seen no oem mode without the additional back button
<balloons> in trusty we had it
<elfy> balloons: that sounds like a quote from something lol
 * balloons looking through other testcase bugs and filing another of his own.
<balloons> we should try and close these open reports
<elfy> balloons: a WHOLE bunch should be marked "These aren't going to be done anytime soon"
<elfy> edubuntu/kubuntu for a start
<elfy> I keep meaning to do that
<balloons> elfy, well yea, I was mostly talking about the testcase issues that are reported.. not the requests for new
<elfy> oic
<balloons> though, might be useful to try and drum up some folks to tackle everything again
<balloons> I don't want you to close all these simple bugs!
<elfy> I don't appear to be seeing new testcase bugs
<balloons> try and remember to mark things bitesize
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1325801
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1325801 in casper (Ubuntu) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged]
<elfy> balloons: you seen that one ? I get that with unetbootin - I would try to use the buntu tool - but that never even finishes working, hasn't done for so long I gave up
<balloons> elfy, interesting.. I don't use any tool but dd for usb images
<elfy> last time I tried that I booted to a flashing _
<elopio> balloons: I'm running the calculator tests with adt-run on the emulator.
<elopio> I'm so happy :)
<balloons> elopio, yes calculator works, but try something more exotic :-)
<balloons> it'll blow up last I checked.. but if it doesn;t . . .
<elopio> well, for today I have enough with the calculator.
<elopio> balloons: it's failing because of the temp home directory not being properly set.
<balloons> yep, i knew that
<balloons> the test should still probably be a bit more specific with what it does
<balloons> and a test for saved results would be nice :-)
<elopio> oh, well, adt-run [12:56:07]: ERROR: testbed failed: unexpected eof from the testbed
<elopio> it was close.
<balloons> elopio, this is actually xubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1350122
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350122 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Missing step in Keyboard Layout section" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> elfy: that's for you ^
<elfy> ha ha ha
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, care to comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-test-cases/increase-ap-timeout/+merge/235706?
<davmor2> balloons: it's a bit of code?  let me guess not the comment you were after :)
 * balloons hugs davmor2 
<balloons> a bit of wit is always appreciated
<davmor2> balloons: if you don't laugh you'll cry ;)
<elopio> balloons: looks good to me. I don't know much about that script, what does it mean the -A that you are using?
<elopio> all the rest options seem to be using -a
<balloons> elopio, the -A allows you to pass additional args to autopilot
<balloons> so anything phablet-test-run doesn't support
<balloons> elfy, ohh a patch for the lightdm issue, lovely!
<knome> hmm
<elfy> can never work patches
<elfy> I'll just wait for it to work
<balloons> elfy, lol.. it's in a ppa
<balloons> try adding it and then dist-upgrading and rebooting
<elfy> you mean I have to reinstall the beta?
<elfy> that'll be the 10th time ...
<balloons> elfy, I didn't know if you kept something around or not
<elfy> heh - joking :p
<elfy> balloons: mmm - well as much as I would love to say it worked - I can't
<elfy> I'll reinstall so I've got a clean slate
<elfy> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1371651/comments/46 :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371651 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Triaged]
<balloons> elfy, :-( Thanks for testing!
<elfy> I'll be pushing the com32 one next ;)
<balloons> elfy, looks like someone is proposing something else however.. here's hoping that will fix it
<elfy> yea saw that comment
<Nothing_Much> ./topoic
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-26
<gQuigs> anyone know how to get the whoopsie identifier for a user from the CL?
<gQuigs> you can get it from the gui by going Dash -> Security & Privacy | Diagnostics -> Show Previous Error Reports
<gQuigs> I can't find where it's stored, or how to query it from the CL..
<gQuigs> (you can get I using C like this- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sosreport/+bug/1319160/comments/2)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1319160 in sosreport (Ubuntu) "Collect /var/crash info or the users personal crash key" [Medium,Triaged]
<ianorlin> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestCase the link to http://istqb.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=5439596 is broken
<ianorlin> oh it seems to have been moved to a pdf so I don't know how to directly link to that
<elfy> [[url|ISTQB Glossary]]
<elfy> edit the wiki ianorlin
<ianorlin> oh link to the pdf
<elfy> yea
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-27
<slickymaster> elfy, if you want me I can review https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1350122_1359371/+merge/236220
<elfy> it's ok - no rush for those
<elfy> trying to clear some bugs
<slickymaster> ok, I''l do it through the weekend
<elfy> ok :)
<knome> slickymaster, you can communicate that via the merge request itself by claiming the review
<slickymaster> I know knome, but I thought og ping elfy first, in case he might had other intentions on who would be reviewing it
<slickymaster> s/og/on
<knome> then he could have set the reviewer:)
<elfy> he meant too
<slickymaster> well, I was being polite then :P
<knome> nah ;)
<elfy> thanks for the politeness slickymaster :)
 * slickymaster bows towards  elfy's and knome
<slickymaster> without the 's
<knome> lol
<Nothing_Much> I can't launch testdrive on 14.10 :(
<Nothing_Much> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psensor/+bug/1346299 I get this exact error here
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1346299 in psensor (Ubuntu) "psensor does not start any more : Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Nothing_Much> Should I report a new bug?
<Nothing_Much> Or since it's the same error, should I bump that report?
<Nothing_Much> o.o
<Nothing_Much> I guess I'll just report a new bug
<Nothing_Much> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1374784
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1374784 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive-gtk crashes after attempting to launch with "Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked; Aborted (core dumped)"" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-28
<fastforward> Hey everyone. When I get the message 'Sorry, Ubuntu 14.10 has experienced an internal error' message, are the detail written to a log file?
<fastforward> I assume it is, but I don't know where to find the log file.
<fastforward> nvm, I believe I found it. apport.log looks to be it.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-21
<brendand> pitti, if in the middle of an autopilot test, the device restarts, will adt-run lose its 'stuff'?
 * brendand realises that's a dumb question because the autopilot process will die. so of course it will be a problem
<pitti> brendand: yes; you need to call /tmp/autopkgtest-reboot-prepare to save the state, then you can reboot
<balloons> well Hapyy monday to everyone.
<knome> hapyy?
 * balloons didn't even realize he was dc'd from freenode all day
<balloons> it's not quiet happy, because, well, turns out the quiet monday I thought was happening, was only because I wasn't logged in :-0
<flocculant> it's been a complete nightmare since Saturday ... don't check the logs
<balloons> the past is the past. nothing I can d :-0
<knome> balloons, lol
<flocculant> I'm sure we could make something up between us for you :D
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-22
<sak> Testing remmina is a lot of work. I was able to get ssh working and RDP actually worked but no gui screen. I was connecting to the same PC. Will give it an official test with my second computer.
<sak> I remember tightvncserver was must easier to use on windows. On Linux, not so much. The server has to be set via terminal. Not a problem, just very intuitive
<brendand> elopio, hola
<elopio> brendand: hola.
<elopio> how are you?
<brendand> elopio, i'm good
<brendand> elopio, just wanted to check something with you. do you know how we used the u1test+... format for the test to install an app?
<elopio> yes.
<brendand> elopio, what was the purpose of the + ?
<elopio> brendand: the server deletes daily accounts with the format u1test+....@canonical.com
<brendand> elopio, the sso server?
<elopio> brendand: yes.
<brendand> elopio, dobey seems to think not
<elopio> brendand: that was the idea like 3 years ago. The nightly job might be disabled now, or something.
<brendand> elopio, i guess since we are using a uuid with the + it probably won't matter since the email in theory will not be duplicated anyway
<dobey> brendand: anyway, if you run the setup-staging.sh and then create an account from the phone using the online-accounts UI, it'll be an account on staging
<elopio> brendand: to avoid duplication, we could just use {uuid}@example.com. The system doesn't require the email to be verified.
<elopio> but we cause tons of emails on the production database. So we need to agree with the SSO people of a format that will be deleted often.
<brendand> dobey, yeah that makes me wonder now - in theory it is creating an account so why is it complaining - i need to recheck the behaviour i think
<brendand> dobey, creating an account doesn't seem to work at all with staging
<brendand> dobey, the next page i see is 'Login Error' with a button 'Go to accounts'
<dobey> brendand: with what flow exactly?
<brendand> dobey, i click on install, then the login dialog appears
<brendand> dobey, then i click on 'i'm a new user'
<brendand> dobey, enter the creds and press continue
<dobey> brendand: ok, are there any apparmor denials for that in syslog?
<dobey> brendand: also, is there any error in ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log when you see the "login error" preview?
<dobey> brendand: i need to get lunch now, but i should be able to answer more questions when i get back
<brendand> dobey, "2015-09-22 15:25:29,663 - WARNING - InstallingPreview got error in getting credentials during startDownload" is all that appears
<brendand> dobey, np
<dobey> brendand: so it sounds like the token was either not being found by the scope, and it was thus not signing the requests as a result, the token wasn't being stored for some reason when logging in, or there is some problem with the account causing the signature to not verify on the server
<brendand> dobey, can we check if the account is getting created on the staging server?
<dobey> brendand: sure, you can go to https://login.staging.ubuntu.com/ and log in with the same username/password as the account you just created
<balloons> so nuclearbob, time to ask that loaded question. How are we on jenkins?
<balloons> sorry, got cut off. How are we on getting ubiquity running on jenkins for ubuntu flavors?
<flocculant> hi balloons
<balloons> hey flocculant
<knome> he went to bed, had a headache
<nuclearbob> balloons: I'm in the process of landing another change to ubiquity that should have regular i386 ubuntu working, and once that's green I'll be looking more at the flavors, in between getting the desktop tests running again
<balloons> woot
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-23
<flocculant> balloons: just a thought here - we've picked up autologin bugs - none of the install tests use autologin - so tracker would normally miss these. Should there be an 'install with autologin' test do you think?
<balloons> flocculant, in theory we should have coverage for every combination. In practice, I wonder how many tests that would be, heh. I usually test using autologin at some point. It's an interesting discussion to have
<balloons> Ideally, I'd like to find a way to make the tests themselves a bit easier to do; especially when you are talking about redoing the same test with only minor option changes
<flocculant> well
<balloons> in other words, I'm not quick to want another testcase we have to admin and run
<flocculant> yea - I can understand that for sure
<flocculant> also - do we want people to autologin :)
<flocculant> could always make it optional
<flocculant> personally it's not something I'd be too worried about, but given that it's come up - just as we B2 - thought I should at least mention it
<flocculant> balloons: just so you're aware of what's gone on - wily - autologin fails (but waiting fix release) vivid with autologin working fails on upgrade to wily
 * balloons should reboot and see if autologin is working
<flocculant> balloons should let me know how that goes :p
<sethj> erm, what is this o_O
<sethj> WARNING **: Could not open X display
<sethj> Maximum number of clients reachedgdk_mir_display_open
<wxl> ugh how does this happen
<wxl> um someone added a testcase for unencrypted home for lubuntu's alternates but it seems to be a copy of the encrypted one! wtf! https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/revision/313
<wxl> i can't believe i would have let that through
<knome> just remove the file and push a new revision if it's not on the tracker yet
<flocculant> it is
<flocculant> if anyone does that - there's a pending merge from me kicking around
<flocculant> or I can mp that as well - got the branch here atm
<gQuigs> alright.. nano segfaults for me now
<gQuigs> and pidgin... but someone else has already reported the nano segfault as a bug
<gQuigs> does nano work for anyone else?
<gQuigs> and now it works.. /me runs away
<ianorlin> gQuigs: were you trying to run like nano and then a file that did not exist
<gQuigs> I was trying to open configure.ac in the libreoffice source code, not sure if that's what I actally did or not
<flexiondotorg> balloons, I'd like to file some test results for "Upgrade Ubuntu Mate" but can't.
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Can you tweak my access?
<balloons> flexiondotorg, what are you hitting?
<flexiondotorg> balloons, There are no test cases for "Upgrade Ubuntu Mate"
<flexiondotorg> And I've found a bug and posted a bug with fix attached :-)
<balloons> flexiondotorg, you have permissions now for the upgrade tests
<balloons> I'll let you add them as desired
<flexiondotorg> balloons, How do I added them?
<balloons> flexiondotorg, I added the tests. You should be able to link testsuites to the upgrade products, just like the ubuntu mate product
<balloons> did you not setup ubuntu mate originally?
<flexiondotorg> balloons, No, I didn't setup Ubuntu MATE. elfy did it.
<balloons> flexiondotorg, ahh. Go into the admin section and you should see how it works
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-25
<brendand> dobey, i finally got round to checking about that account creation. after the account creation has been attempted on the phone, my attempt to login to the same account on login.staging.ubuntu.com fails
<brendand> dobey, so either the account creation failed or it was created in the wrong place
<brendand> dobey, ok it seems it was actually created on production
<dobey> ok, so the staging env wasn't created then
<dobey> there may be some restrictions about team membership on the staging server too
<brendand> dobey, setup-staging.sh has definitely been run, as i see the staging apps
<dobey> then maybe you had something already running in the online-accounts system, and it didn't get restarted afterward
<brendand> dobey, good point i'll check if that was started before i ran setup-staging.sh
<brendand> dobey, setup-staging.sh itself doesn't start online-accounts-service right? it just sets the environment appropriately to make it use staging?
<brendand> dobey, if so it shouldn't be a problem as we restart online-accounts-service with testability enabled after running it
<dobey> right. it restarts scope-registry and pay-service
<dobey> brendand: oh, are you running online-accounts-service with an infinite timeout, with testsability, for testing?
<brendand> dobey, exactly
<dobey> brendand: how is it run with testability? is that an env var?
<brendand> dobey, initctl set-env QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1
<brendand> dobey, so would setup-staging set the right variables to make online-accounts-service use staging or would we have to do more than that?
<dobey> yes, it does set the right variables. but if online-accounts-service is already running, and has an infinite timeout, it won't get the env
<brendand> dobey, it is running when i run setup-staging.sh, but then i kill it and restart it with testability
<brendand> dobey, maybe to be safe i should kill it before running setup-staging
<brendand> dobey, any way i can check online-accounts-service is running against staging? i don't see any upstart log for it at least
<dobey> brendand: you'd have to poke at the env for it in /proc and verify that the env variables are set, i guess
<dobey> brendand: do you actually need to keep onine-acocunts-service running all the time for some reason other than the qt testability?
<brendand> dobey, i'm not sure we do really
<brendand> dobey, what's the normal timeout?
<dobey> i don't know, but it's a dbus-activated thing afaik
<brendand> dobey, what environment variable am i looking out for here?
<brendand> dobey, i don't see anything with STAGING in it anyway
<dobey> U1_AUTH_BASE_URL
<dobey> iirc
<dobey> brendand: use this to set up the testability env: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12555779/
<dobey> brendand: then, any programs launched, or any services activated by dbus after, will have the env var
<dobey> and you don't need to manually run the online-accounts-service with an infinite timeout
<dobey> you can expand that to have other variables set in the same manner, if they are needed
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-26
<dkessel> oh, balloons is in stealthy Guest62641 mode :)
<flocculant> ha ha
<knome> aka failmode
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160921)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160921)
<davmor2> vigo: so I had no issues with a 30GB hdd in kvm
<vigo> davmor2, yeap so from now on always 30GB in vm :)
<davmor2> vigo: yeah so if you try and reduce it you'll see that the base requirement is now 10.8GB so in a 20GB HDD so is no room left
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: is something down internally?
<pitti> nuclearbob: only half of our data center, no worries
<pitti> Scheduled maintenance - Monday 26th Sept 2016 at around 0800 -  1400 UTC
<pitti> a little late though, maybe they meant EST or so :)
<nuclearbob> pitti: thanks, good to know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu478)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu478)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu478)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu478)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu478)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu478)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20101020ubuntu478)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160926)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.2)
<Rob__> How do I edit the top table to add my hardware? I have logged in but I see no way to edit the table. Please help
<balloons> Rob__, top table?
<Rob__> yes
<Rob__> here's the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware#PERMANENT_TABLE_-_edit_this
<flocculant> Rob__: that will be down to wiki being locked down due to spam - however did you notice the big red banner at the top?
<Rob__> OK, thanks. I must be suffering from information overload... :-P
<balloons> i wonder if it's useful to keep that page flocculant?
<balloons> I only say that because of the note on top about how we don't record it anymore.. and indeed we don't
<flocculant> balloons: iirc it's linked to from the testdrive page - which should be as dead imo :p
<flocculant> might be better to lose link (if it exists) *shrug*
<Rob__> should I not waste time with testdrive? I've installed it, Sync works but Launch is stuck "Configuring Virtual Machine"
<flocculant> Rob__: to be honest - I never ever used it - just as simple to just use whatever vm you are used to
<flocculant> balloons: and we might want to deal with testdrive to perhaps
<balloons> I thought that was mostly sorted
<balloons> other than the gtk3 changeover didn't happen
<flocculant> balloons: not sure - never use it - but bugs not being fixed appear to include bug 1495264
<ubot5> bug 1495264 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive does not support virtualbox 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495264
<flocculant> anyway - all that is definitely a SEP :)
<Rob__> ubot5: thanks for the info. Now I know why testdrive isn't working for me, I have virtualbox 5
<ubot5> Rob__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Beta 2] has been updated (20160927.5)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 34 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-25
<flocculant> fixed \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170925.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170925.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170925.1) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20101020ubuntu520) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Artful Final Beta] (20101020ubuntu520) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Artful Final Beta] (20101020ubuntu520) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Artful Final Beta] (20101020ubuntu520) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Artful Final Beta] (20101020ubuntu520) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Artful Final Beta] (20101020ubuntu520) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20101020ubuntu520) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20101020ubuntu521)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20101020ubuntu521)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20101020ubuntu521)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20101020ubuntu521)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20101020ubuntu521)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20101020ubuntu521)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final Beta] (20170926) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final Beta] has been updated (20170926)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final Beta] (20170927) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final Beta] (20170927) has been added
<candan> hi everyone
<candan> I am a newbie trying to understand and participate to the QATeam
<wxl> candan: how can i help?
<candan> nothing specific for now wxl
<candan> I am in reading process still
<wxl> ok well holler if you need help
<candan> just posted  to say hello
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 37 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170928.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Beta 2] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 2] has been updated (20170929)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 37 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2019-09-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20101020ubuntu586) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Eoan Beta] (20101020ubuntu586) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Eoan Beta] (20101020ubuntu586) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Eoan Beta] (20101020ubuntu586) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Eoan Beta] (20101020ubuntu586) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Eoan Beta] (20101020ubuntu586) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Eoan Beta] (20190924) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2019-09-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190925)
#ubuntu-quality 2019-09-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Eoan Beta] has been disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been updated (20190926.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Eoan Beta] has been disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2019-09-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Eoan Beta] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 27 entries have been added, updated or disabled
